
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (January 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
StreakyCobra
Passionate software engineer, hacker and problem solver!

Location: Sierre, Valais, Switzerland Remote: Open to, but not preferred
Willing to relocate: Yes, within Switzerland or internationally (preference
for North America and Europe) | Swiss citizenship Technologies: Python, Rust,
Vue.js, Linux, git, docker Résumé/CV:
[https://fabien.dubosson.org/resume.pdf](https://fabien.dubosson.org/resume.pdf)
||
[https://fabien.dubosson.org/master_thesis.pdf](https://fabien.dubosson.org/master_thesis.pdf)
Email: fabien.dubosson at gmail dot com

[https://github.com/StreakyCobra](https://github.com/StreakyCobra)

I have 5+ years of experience in software development supported by a strong
technical background acquired during my computer science degree. I am
interested in programming languages and I learned a few disruptive ones such
as Haskell or Rust, what broaden my understanding of programming. With now 15
years of everyday ArchLinux usage, I built advanced Linux skills. I spent the
last 5 years in academic, what developed my skills to read, understand and
implement the content of scientific publications. I published and presented
myself several scientific results in international conferences. My side
interests in FabLab or problems-solving challenges are a nice addition to my
technical profile.

------
tomislav
Location: Croatia, European Union

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS (Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa), Design, UX

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/)

Email: tomislav@filipcic.com

iOS development and design professional working with iOS since 2008.
Experience in system architecture, design and user experience. Working
remotely out of Croatia but happy to travel.

Last app I designed and developed was Hitlist, a next generation travel search
app for iOS. Used by over a million users worldwide, it was featured numerous
times by Apple on the App Store, as well as on stage at the WWDC 2017 Keynote.
Listed in TIME Magazine's 50 best apps of 2016. Check my Linkedin
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/))
for links and other projects.

------
c-smile
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: yes.

"UI in all its incarnations".

I am an author of Sciter ([https://sciter.com](https://sciter.com)) -
embeddable HTML/CSS/script engine. It works on Windows, Mac, Linux and Mobiles
(Android,iOS). Even Raspberry Pi.

I am one of initial developers of the Evernote (did WYSIWYG editor and notes
renderer there).

Participated in UI design of Symantec's customer facing products (Norton
Antivirus, Norton Internet Security, Norton 360, etc) and UI of other
antivirus vendors (Sciter code works on 400 mln PCs worldwide so far as part
of these applications).

As an architect and principal developer was working on front end of pure Web
based application that required deep knowledge of browser internals.

Other activities: HTML5 Working Group at W3C as Invited Expert. Consultant on
web conferencing / IM application (a la Skype, Slack, etc.). Developer of
Sciter Notes ([https://notes.sciter.com](https://notes.sciter.com)) and HTML-
NOTEPAD ([https://html-notepad.com](https://html-notepad.com)).

I am looking for challenging UI projects. As Sciter, as Web, as Desktop, as
hybrid of all of these.

Platforms: desktop - Windows, MacOS, Linux; mobile - Android and iOS; embedded
devices/IoT: any device with framebuffer and screen attached, OS is not
required.

GitHub: [https://github.com/c-smile/](https://github.com/c-smile/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/afedoniouk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/afedoniouk/)

Email: andrew.fedoniouk@gmail.com

------
daninet
Location: Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, Vue.js, JavaScript, Electron, TypeScript, React
Native, WebAssembly, PWAs, Node.js, C / C++ - Node.js bindings: NAN, N-API

Résumé/CV: [https://danibiro.com/](https://danibiro.com/)

Email: See résumé

~~~
efields
Not hiring, but nice resume :). Is that an open source template/platform?
Thank you.

------
jmhnilbog

      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
    
      Remote: Yes (not preferred; I miss having in-person co-workers)
    
      Willing to relocate: Nope
    
      Technologies: JS, php, Java, whatever C-ish or scripty language, I've fussed with it to some degree professionally.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-mark-hawley-76a5983/
    
      Email: jmh@nilbog.com
    
      Education: NYU Film & Television graduate who got bored and fell back on a childhood of Vic-20s and C-64s.
    

I spent a lot of time in advertising during the rise of Flash ads, doing
everything from making the "Punch-Out the Evil Kangaroo for a Free Digital
Camera" ads (90+ billion impressions of that thing and its siblings during my
brief tenure at that job) to being the Technical Director for a Johnson &
Johnson rebranding. I went on to work on ed tech projects for Houghton-
Mifflin, full stack engineering/"lead design technologist" for Dow Jones, and
real-time system engineering for local government. I jumped on the Node.JS
bandwagon early.

I am usually the person called in to 'fix' outsourced projects that have gone
haywire, or the one to make the judgement calls about where a project can
scrape by with duct tape and angel kisses when there's no way to get something
done without a heaping helping of technical debt. Nowadays I'd rather be on a
team with some new-to-me tech and smarter coworkers to learn from.

------
su
I am NOT the best Designer or Developer or Business guy but I am really good
at the interjunction of all three.

Location: Santiago, Chile

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, Prototyping, Sketch App, Invisionapp, LESS/SASS,
PHP, Python, WordPress, Git, UNIX, Sysadmin, Analytics, A/B Testing

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XGH5l-IPB-Zrde-
TfI6E-u0C...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XGH5l-IPB-Zrde-
TfI6E-u0CFSslHUn5wJNg3vWNE14/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: hn@uxready.com

------
lbrito
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, RSpec, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Docker,
AWS, Heroku, Javascript, Vue.js, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Java, C

Github: [https://github.com/lbrito1](https://github.com/lbrito1)

Blog: [http://codedeposit.wordpress.com](http://codedeposit.wordpress.com)
pretty old; I've done plenty of technical writing since.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CnivGk_uSLlYBJ4Sy_iHkn5iU0H...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CnivGk_uSLlYBJ4Sy_iHkn5iU0HNiLUi/view)

Email: lbrito@gmail.com

Linkedin: www.linkedin.com/in/leonardo-mendes-brito

Hi, I've been working as a full-stack developer for the last 4 years. Before
that I got a BSc and MSc on Computer Science. My thesis involved quite a lot
of statistics, which was interesting.[1] I enjoy doing back-end stuff but
would also love to get back to some more mathematically-intensive software
development.

[1] Available here with pretty terrible quality:
[https://repositorio.ufpe.br/bitstream/123456789/17390/1/DISS...](https://repositorio.ufpe.br/bitstream/123456789/17390/1/DISSERTA%C3%87%C3%83O%20Leonardo%20Mendes%20Primo%20Brito.pdf)

------
parthnagori
Hi, I am a Master’s student in Computer Science with a specialization track in
Data Science at North Carolina State University and will be graduating in May
’19. I have with 3+ years of experience in building, designing and managing
Web/Mobile platforms, Backend applications, Machine Learning pipelines and
Deep Learning architectures. I am looking for Full time roles in Software
Development/Data Science starting May '19.

I am allowed to work in the US on my OPT, but I'll be requiring visa
sponsorship in the future.

Location: Raleigh, NC, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: 1) Programming Languages: Python, Ruby, C, C++, SQL, 2) Web
Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Flask, JavaScript, JQuery, HTML, CSS, D3.js,
Nokogiri, 3) Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, 4) Tools and Frameworks:
TensorFlow, Keras, Pandas, Zookeeper, AWS EMR, Apache Spark, AWS Sagemaker,
Git, Heroku, OpenShift, AWS S3, OpenXML, RESTful APIs

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/parthn_resume](http://bit.ly/parthn_resume)

Email: pnagori@ncsu.edu, nagori.parth@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/parthnagori](https://github.com/parthnagori)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/parth-
nagori](https://www.linkedin.com/in/parth-nagori)

------
bloomca
Location: Florence, OR, United States

Remote: only remote

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript (fullstack), TypeScript, React, Hapi.js,
Express.js, koa.js, vanilla JS, streams (like Rx.js), SQL, NoSQL, GraphQL,
Docker, a bit of Python (Django)

Résumé/CV: [https://bloomca.me/resume.pdf](https://bloomca.me/resume.pdf)

Email: seva.zaikov@gmail.com

I am a web developer, with main expertise in JavaScript (~5 years), mostly
client-side, with web services/utility scripts in Node.js using
hapi/express/koa. I am open for senior/lead FE positions, or fullstack. I also
know a bit of Python/Django, so open for these opportunities as well (I am a
quick learner, and generally interested in this).

I created several big applications from scratch, was involved in several major
refactorings (mostly to React), and in general always involved/lead
architectural efforts. I know how to configure webpack in depth, and can write
a custom babel plugin, or just Node.js script if it solves some real problem,
and not afraid to look into internals of some library.

I publish my ideas to GitHub –
[https://github.com/Bloomca](https://github.com/Bloomca), and also have a blog
with ~170k total views, about JavaScript and software development –
[https://blog.bloomca.me/](https://blog.bloomca.me/).

I look only for remote positions within US.

------
hereonbusiness

      Location: EU (Croatia)
      Remote: Remote only, in the short term, preferably EU timezones
      Technologies: Backend/DevOps, AWS, Linux, Elixir, NodeJS, 
        PostgreSQL, Serverless, CI/CD, Docker, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2GTMD34 (in)
      Email: hire{at}rockstarwizard{dot}ninja
    

Hi there, are you looking for someone with experience in Elixir, DevOps and
Backend to work on your project and help push it to production and/or improve
DevOps processes? Is your stack anything like the list of technologies above?

I'm in luck then since I'm probably targeting a narrow niche here :)

A slice of me in tech: I strive for simple over sophisticated especially when
just starting out, I take system and data/db architecture serious bc I believe
a solid foundation is a must for building a good system, I like using work
queues for better robustness and decoupling, when it comes to scaling parts of
a system I'll take serverless over a microservice any day if the tasks is
suited for serverless.

Most recently I spent ~2 years as tech lead on a SaaS product with
Elixir/NodeJS codebase which we took from zero through YCS17 to production. I
hope to put some of that experience to good use by helping others do the same.

------
franl
Location: Austin, TX, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, iOS, Swift, git, *nix,
PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/frcarnevale/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/frcarnevale/)
(I've been working on my own product during all of 2018 - it's not listed on
my LinkedIn yet)

Email: frank at fourward dot org

I've really enjoyed working on my own product over the past year, however, the
isolation is wearing me down a bit. I would love to be a part of a team again.
I've worked in large companies, as well as multiple startups. I've started a
few of my own ventures. A clothing venture I started resonated so much with a
customer that they tattooed my logo on their leg. Winning! Jokes aside, I'm
product and user-focused by my nature, and have technical skills with a focus
on clean code. I'm not the prototypical rockstar coder who gets off on
elaborate VIM scripts and tmux configs (although I do love me some VIM-mode in
Sublime Text), but I'm quick to learn, and have built useful, intuitive
products.

I'm open to non-technical and technical roles alike. I just want to be a part
of a team that cares about UX and quality, and is working on something
interesting.

------
chroman
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Elegible for TN VISA)

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Android

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2EbUA1t](https://bit.ly/2EbUA1t)

Email: hello@christianroman.net

GitHub: [https://github.com/chroman](https://github.com/chroman)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman)

Upwork (+3700 hours billed):
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/christianroman](https://www.upwork.com/fl/christianroman)

Website: [http://christianroman.net](http://christianroman.net)

I am a highly experienced iOS Developer with 7+ years of experience making
native apps with both Objective-C and Swift. Over the years, I've worked on
over 50 apps and I've helped to ship more than 10 high-profile iOS apps with
millions of users.

I'm a passionate, goal-oriented, reliable and hard-working individual. My
focus is on doing high quality work, but most important of all, I deliver.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
AakashRaina
I'm a front-end software engineer with 1.5+ years of development experience.
My work has revolved extensively around React and React-Native based
applications. I have been writing client-side JavaScript/ES6 professionally
for the above the said time period. I have hands-on experience and Knowledge
of Javascript/React tools like Redux, Redux-Saga, and Webpack etc. Looking for
full-time roles.

Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes.

Technologies: 1) Languages: Javascript/ES6, HTML, CSS Java, Python, MySQL 2)
Frameworks/ Libraries: ReactJs, React-Native/Expo, React-Semantic-UI,
NativeBase Spring(Boot, MVC, Data), Jest, Enzyme. 3) Tools: Git, Redux, Redux-
Thunk, Redux-Saga, OneSignal, Webpack, AWS Amplify, AWS Mobile Hub.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sihco2xe4snfuvf/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sihco2xe4snfuvf/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: aakashraina9@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/AakashRaina](https://github.com/AakashRaina)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aakashraina/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aakashraina/)

------
sortaanon
Apologies for being somewhat off topic, but I thought this would be a good
place to ask.

Would you hire someone who you know is struggling with depression?

In my specific case, I am seeing doctors about it. But progress has been slow,
and right now I'm only managing about 6hrs a day.

(I'm not currently looking for work, my current workplace has treated me very
well. But there's been times I've wondered if it would best for both of us if
I did find something new.)

~~~
doh
Absolutely if the candidate is upfront about it and has a plan in place.
Depression is nothing to joke about but it’s a condition that can be overcomed
with a support and proper treatment.

Don’t get frustrated if you will hear no a lot. It doesn’t mean anything. Seek
supportive and welcoming environment. Focus on the positives and celebrate any
progress, no matter how small it is.

Good luck!

~~~
sortaanon
Thanks. :)

------
adamnemecek
Location: Los Angeles; Remote; Consulting

I don't just write code, I solve hard problems. Strong foundations in other
scientific fields (math, physics, probability, formal logic). Startups have
hired me to implement their core products. If I don't know something, I find
the best resources, figure it out and deliver a polished solution.

Skills: application development, operating system internals (nix, macOS,
Windows), GPU programming, low latency networking, digital signal processing,
numerical computation, databases, high performance computation, machine
learning, computer vision, robotics

Languages & Frameworks: C, C++, Swift, Metal, AVFoundation, TensorFlow, Rust,
Julia, Objective-C, Python, Java, Kotlin, Javascript, TypeScript, Ruby

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nemecek-b40153104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nemecek-b40153104/)

Currently I'm working on [http://ngrid.io](http://ngrid.io) but I'm available
for interesting work.

Contact: my user name at gmail dot com

Education:

* A.B. in CS from Harvard Open source contributions: [https://github.com/adamnemecek](https://github.com/adamnemecek).

* Core team member of AudioKit

* added Swift support to Godbolt compiler explorer ([https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/))

* contributed to Firefox for iOS

* billion of minor contributions

~~~
junelay
Hey Adam, do you have any experience with sensor fusion algorithms using
IMU/positioning systems?

~~~
adamnemecek
Email me. I actually have some very relevant experience. What sensors are we
talking?

------
timbram
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Big Data Engineering, Full-Stack Web Development, Dev-Ops,
Spark, Python, AWS, Linux, Bash, Django, JavaScript, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timothybbramlett/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timothybbramlett/)

Email: timothy.bramlett@gmail.com

Website: [https://timothybramlett.com/](https://timothybramlett.com/)

Generalist Software Engineer. My day job involves building distributed big
data financial applications using Spark and Python in AWS. Bachelor in
Computer Science. Also a former Financial Analyst with a Bachelor and MBA in
accounting.

Personal Projects Launched:

\- Notifier for Reddit:
[https://notifierforreddit.com/](https://notifierforreddit.com/)

\- InfoBoard: The InfoBoard:
[https://www.etsy.com/listing/600303302/infoboard-framed-
smar...](https://www.etsy.com/listing/600303302/infoboard-framed-smart-
display-for-time)

The primary language I use right now is Python but I consider myself language
agnostic and adopt whatever is needed to get the job done. I have experience
with JavaScript, academic experience with C and C++, am decent with SQL and
have some experience with C#. I am also very curious about Go.

I am familiar with Agile software development methodologies and am a Certified
Scrum Master.

------
tomiplaz

      Location: Birmingham, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (moving in February)
      Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, React, AngularJS), PHP 
      (Laravel, Lumen), Python (Django), GNU/Linux (Debian)
      Résumé/CV: https://tomiplaz.xyz/cv.pdf
      Email: tomislav.plazonic@gmail.com
      Website: https://tomiplaz.xyz
      Repos: https://github.com/tomiplaz
    

I am a full-stack web developer with more than four years of experience in
total. I have independently developed or jointly worked on circa a dozen
single-page applications and RESTful APIs. Next to standard web technologies
(HTML, CSS, JavaScript), I am experienced with Angular, React, AngularJS,
Laravel, Lumen and Django as well. My experience also includes database design
and implementation (MySQL, PostgreSQL), test-driven and behavior-driven
development (Jasmine, Karma, Protractor, Gherkin, Cucumber), Git, responsive
web design, Redux, Lodash, Ajax, Sass, Less, Gulp, Postman, Apache, JWT,
OAuth. Feel free to visit my personal website for more information and links
to my pet projects and/or their repos.

------
kandarpck
Location: DC/Maryland, USA

Remote: Yes (Not preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in the USA

Technologies: Python, Java, AWS, HTML, JS, SQL, Android, Cyber Security,
Ethical Hacking, Cryptography, Unix

Résumé/CV:
[https://kandarpck.appspot.com/resume.html](https://kandarpck.appspot.com/resume.html)

Email: kck@jhu.edu or username [at] gmail

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kandarpkhandwala/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kandarpkhandwala/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kandarpck](https://github.com/kandarpck)

I have a background in Software Engineering, Cyber Security as well as DevOps
and am authorized to work for any employer in the USA till 2022 but will
require visa sponsorship in the future. I am a recent college graduate with a
Masters in Computer Science & Security at Johns Hopkins University seeking
full-time opportunities in Software Engineering and Security. I am a versatile
and productive team player with 2+ years of work experience at JPMorgan Chase
and Verizon building large-scale systems and critical real-time applications.

------
potpourri
Location: Coral Springs, Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Depending on position)

Technologies: C#, ASP .NET Core, C++, SQL Server, Javascript, React.js,
Node.js, Azure, Java, some Python, some Haskell

Resume/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/hj9j8dxfpuqk0g6/resume-
standard.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hj9j8dxfpuqk0g6/resume-
standard.pdf?dl=0)

Email: csmicahelliott [at] gmail [dot] com

I am a full-stack developer with 3 years exp. working at a health-tech startup
in South Florida, building a web app platform for performing concierge
services with insured and non-insured members, including scheduling
appointments through location services, placing orders through our e-commerce
system we also developed, and phone/video chat integration. I'm mainly
familiar with C#, but I worked with C++ for years doing low-level library
development. We use vanilla JS and React.js on our frontend, with a SQL Server
backend, all hosted in Azure. I can pick up new tools with ease, if necessary.

I'm looking for full-time roles, and I am _highly_ interested in remote
positions, but I will consider relocation for the right people.

------
richchurcher
Location: Auckland, New Zealand

Remote: Preferred. The timezone works surprisingly well for remote work on the
US West coast (I spent 18 months working for a company in Oakland, CA). I just
live in the future so can give you all the /lottery|election|sportsball/
results.

Willing to relocate: The opportunity would have to be remarkable (I do live in
Middle Earth, after all).

Technologies: My first programming language was AmigaBASIC, but most of my
recent experience is across the JavaScript stack: React, quite a lot of React
Native, Express, GraphQL, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, Jest. I'm an Arch Linux
daily driver.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/richchurcher/cv/raw/master/Rich_Churcher_...](https://github.com/richchurcher/cv/raw/master/Rich_Churcher_..).

Email: rich.churcher@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/richchurcher](https://github.com/richchurcher)

Right now I'm belatedly working my way through Advent of Code 2018 in Rust,
and writing a Node library for API authentication. Available for hire starting
after Jan 14. Let's talk.

~~~
richchurcher
Whoops, post copied from old thread and borked CV link. It's
[https://github.com/richchurcher/cv/raw/master/Rich_Churcher_...](https://github.com/richchurcher/cv/raw/master/Rich_Churcher_2018_CV.pdf).

------
t0nyandre
Location: Aalesund, Norway

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Might be

Technologies: TypeScript, React, GraphQL, SQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Node, PHP,
Symfony, REST, Git, Docker, Linux.

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: post at tonyandre dot co

Hey, my name is Tony and I've been working professionally as a software
developer for 2 years now. At the company I work for now I started as a
developer but quickly got the title as Lead Developer/Project Manager and have
been developing APIs, creating and updating our CMS system written in PHP,
migrating our system from PHP 5.x to 7.2 and I've been doing a lot of server
management. I've been containerizing all our projects and set everything up in
docker swarm.

I am mainly looking for a remote position but willing to relocate if the offer
is right. My dream role would be working with new technologies; I love to
evolve and I learn quickly. I'd classify my self as a GraphQL enthusiast so
APIs is something that I like working with. What I'm looking for is a role
where I can continue to grow as a developer/engineer and to work on something
interesting and fulfilling. I'd love to hear from you if you think I'd fit in
your team!

------
jbisch
Location: Arlington, VA (Greater Washington DC Metro area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, AWS, Flask, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephbisch/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephbisch/)
(Email for PDF résumé)

email: joseph.bisch[at]gmail.com

AWS CSA certified. Most of my industry experience has been with
backend/fullstack Python. Some amateur computer security experience,
specifically with fuzzing, primarily with IRC clients. You can see my name
credited on the Irssi security page, as an example of one particular client:
[https://irssi.org/security/](https://irssi.org/security/).

Have published a couple of blog posts on the Irssi blog concerning fuzzing
Irssi:

* [https://irssi.org/2017/05/12/fuzzing-irssi/](https://irssi.org/2017/05/12/fuzzing-irssi/)

* [https://irssi.org/2018/01/24/pyircfuzz/](https://irssi.org/2018/01/24/pyircfuzz/)

------
arevej
Location: San Francisco, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://arevej.me/cv.pdf](https://arevej.me/cv.pdf)

Email: tim@arevej.me

I'm very passionate and I'm super motivated Junior Frontend Developer. I enjoy
a good challenge and professional growth. I can become a net-positive asset on
your team fairly quickly if I'm given a chance to! I've been published by
freeCodeCamp: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-django-
mod...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-django-mod...). I've
been learning to code for about a year. I blogged about some things
([http://arevej.me/](http://arevej.me/)) and made quite a few learning
projects ([http://arevej.me/portfolio/](http://arevej.me/portfolio/) \+
[http://github.com/arevej](http://github.com/arevej))

------
gradyj
Location: New York Remote: Not necessary Willing to relocate: Seattle, SF,
Boston, Austin

Technologies: Python, SQL, PostgreSQL, Swift/iOS, Java, AWS, Django/Django
Rest Framework(DRF).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.gradyjenkins.io/GradyJenkinsResume.pdf](https://www.gradyjenkins.io/GradyJenkinsResume.pdf)

Email: grady at gradyjenkins dot io

Hey, my name is Grady and I've been working professionally as a software
developer for 2 years now. In my current role I started as a mobile developer
but since then I've developed APIs, created ETL pipelines in Python, and
designed and developed features for a rewrite of our company website. I'm
looking for a software engineering position mainly in New York, but I'm open
to relocating to any of the locations I listed above. My dream role would be
working with Swift/iOS but I'd be open for backend/data engineering in Python.
I'm just looking for a role where I can continue to grow and work on something
interesting/fulfilling. I'd love to hear from you if you think there could be
a good fit!

~~~
lexasullivan1
Hi Grady:

I have a role in the SF Bay Area you might be a good fit for, let me know if
you have some time to chat.

All my best, Alexandra

~~~
lexasullivan1
my email is alexandra_sullivan@bio-rad.com - please feel free to message me
directly.

------
timwatkins
Location: New Brunswick, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within Canada

Technologies:

    
    
       - Windows / Linux Server Administration (MCSA, Linux+)
    
       - Messaging Services - Exchange & Office 365 (MCP)
    
       - Cyber Security - Design and Analysis (CASP/CySA+)
    
       - Ethical Hacking - (PenTest+ Booked)
    
       - Database Administration (MCP 2008, comfortable in MySQL) 
    
       - Virtualization - ESXi, Hyper-V
    

Résumé/CV: Available on request, or linkedin.com/in/timbwatkins/

Email: timbwatkins@gmail.com

I've been a generalist for the past 10 years spreading my time over network
administration, desk side support / service desk, and teaching network
administration. I've worked with a little bit of everything, but mostly
maintaining Windows hybrid environments.

For the past couple of years I've been focused on building cyber security
skills, and most recently working through security and ethical hacking
training and full-stack web development CBT courses. Some samples of my work
are on [http://timwatkins.win](http://timwatkins.win), or I'm more than happy
to send some your way.

------
SteveMorin
Currently CTO for 50+ person startup/company. Been a manager of 35+ people 3
times. Looking for new engineering leadership role. I've worked a Yahoo, AT&T
and started companies before, so have a nice variety of experience with
platforms at scale, dealing with mature organizations and growing small teams
to mature ones. I have also opened up international offices for companies for
growth and expansion. I have a deep specialty in BigData and Data Systems
engineering as I started an ran a large consultancy in the US that specialized
in that for large companies. Have experience with Frontend, and Backend
systems. I have a very large architectural breadth along with strong business
skills.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript/React, Elixir/Erlang, Perl, Clojure, Hadoop, Kafka, Spark Hbase, Elastic Search, Docker AWS , GCP, Ansible, Chef, Postgres, Neo4J ....
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin/
      Email: steve@stevemorin.com

------
auto
Location: Within an hour and a half of NYC and Philadelphia

Remote: Preferred, willing to come into main office when necessary

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies used professionally:

* iOS: Obj-C and Swift with experience in BLE, maps, real time data driven (http/mqtt/udp), Autolayout, lots more

* Embedded firmware development on Nordic NRF51/52 platforms, Atmel C21 for IoT products

* Spring and SmartGWT Java

* Postgres

* Linux CLI/Bash scripting

* Occasional python

* Automotive diagnostic protocols (J1939/J1708/OBD2, CAN)

* Some EE knowledge gained working with hardware team on firmware development

Personal project technologies:

* Arduino

* Blender/Unity3D

* Node.js

* Go

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: finadyfour@gmail.com

Senior Software Engineer with a proven track record of quickly adapting to new
technologies/languages up and down the stack, along with extensive onsite and
customer facing roles, as well as mentoring experience in the iOS domain.
Halfway completed with Master's in Comp Sci from Syracuse University, with a
projected July 2020 graduation date.

Combining my continuing education, programming background, and exposure to
hardware, not only from the EE standpoint but also in modeling cases/products,
I believe I'd be a strong fit in an established startup looking for an
engineer who can dive in anywhere tech-wise, but also has a strong customer
facing presence and team leading abilities.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
aganders3

      Location: Minnesota, USA
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately 
      Technologies: Python (scientific + PyQt + Flask)
                    C/C++
                    image processing (expert)
                    machine learning (intermediate)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/aqzeq9l2tavgsfq/anderson_resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: ashley@aga3.xyz
      Github: https://github.com/aganders3
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/aganders3/
      Projects: http://aga3.xyz/projects/
    

I'm a recovering academic with a Ph.D. in Medical Physics. I am now in a
customer-facing role in industry. I would like to move towards more
challenging and more technical work. I enjoy software development, but
unfortunately I don't get to do enough of it in my current position. I would
love to keep working with images (or at least data), and my dream job would
let me maintain some connection to the scientific community (though not
necessarily medical imaging).

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: sort of; I am willing to relocate to certain areas, esp.
Jacksonville Beach or similar, provided some form of relocation assistance is
available... Other areas in the US are currently not an option.

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL),
web crawling, GUI development, scripting, automated testing, SQLAlchemy, web
development (esp. Flask), ETL, REST APIs, parsing. Web development: mostly
React. Languages: Python of course, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp. I have some
familiarity with many other languages, like C, C#, Ruby, OCaml, Elixir,
Clojure, Haskell, etc, and in most cases I can probably quickly become
productive in them, if you have an existing projects in one of these
languages. (I am always eager to pick up new programming languages or
technologies.)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-
nowak-16a9b316a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-nowak-16a9b316a/)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work. I prefer a permanent position,
but contracting is acceptable too.

------
edgarmagdaleno
Location: Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, C / C++, GDB, virtualization, Haxe, NodeJS, Full-stack,
HTML, CSS, RESTful APIs, Mongo, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlhOY1F2STZqaDFtQTlJY1Bv/view)

Email: edgarmv97@gmail.com

Experience: Google (full-time, internship), Gameloft (full-time)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-
magdaleno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-magdaleno/)

Looking for a remote or new grad position (graduating June 2019). I did kernel
development during my internship at Google, I built a simple native compiler,
I've done some CTFs (hackthebox) and binary exploitation. Love anything
security / Linux related.

I would require VISA sponsorship, either TN (easier to get, available to
Mexicans) or H-1B. I already went to the process of getting a J1 for my
internship, which makes me a lot more comfortable with the process.

------
lucasch
Location: New York, New York Remote: OK Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Distributed Systems, Edge Computing, Python, Docker, Golang, Some JS, C.

Résumé/CV:
[https://thelimeburner.github.io/research/lucas_chaufournier....](https://thelimeburner.github.io/research/lucas_chaufournier.pdf)

I recently left my Phd program in Distributed Systems due to a feeling that my
research had no real world impact. I am now looking to work on interesting
problems that have a blend of tech and a meaningful impact. I have experience
building systems in golang and experimentation frameworks in python as well as
using deployment technologies from XEN and KVM VM's to Docker/LXC/etc... I
have also worked on both security and multi-path networking problems in data
centers as part of my research. While my industry experience is lacking, I am
a self starter and willing to learn quickly on the job. Ideally looking to
start February 1st, but am very flexible.

Email: lucaschaufournier at gmail.com

------
enriquecastl
Location: Santo Domingo [UTC-4000] / Dominican Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends on the conditions.

Technologies: Node.js, Vue/VueX, React, Typescript and Mongo, AWS, Heroku,
Express, Jest, Selenium, Webpack.

Website: [http://enriquecastl.info/](http://enriquecastl.info/)

Résumé/CV: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/enriquecastl.info/enrique-
resume.pd...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/enriquecastl.info/enrique-resume.pdf)

Email: See Resume ^

Github: [http://github.com/enriquecastl](http://github.com/enriquecastl)

I am interested in working on projects/products with a positive social impact.
Other characteristics that drive my interest are a well defined product vision
and a great engineering culture.

Even though the technology I used in my most recent work experience was
JavaScript and Node.js, I have solid software development skills that can have
a meaningful impact in projects developed with different technologies.

I'm looking forward to new experiences and challenges.

------
argonium
Location: Fairfax, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Developer, architect and writer. 20+ years of experience with
Java and C (some Python), databases, back-end / desktop systems, algorithms,
etc. Interested in performance tuning and technical writing.

I'm a native English speaker, have a BS in Computer Science, built a lot of
systems and understand modern stacks very well. I can improve the performance
of any system, whether the bottleneck is in the code (front-end or back-end),
database, network stack, cache, or elsewhere. Currently writing a book on
improving software performance.

I'm also an accomplished writer, having written one technical book (on
undocumented Microsoft file formats) and edited 4 others. I can document your
system, process, framework or anything similar.

Resume/CV: [https://github.com/argonium](https://github.com/argonium) and
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfwallace/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfwallace/)

Email: mfwallace at gmail

------
alterspection
Location: Saint Joseph, Missouri

Remote: Yes, currently work with a partially remote team

Willing to relocate: If the opportunity is great

Technologies: Typescript, Angular 6, HTML, CSS, C#, .NET Web API, git,
software architecture/design

Résumé/CV: Upon Request

Email: brpurcel@gmail.com

I'm a fast learning full-stack developer doing large scale green pasture
development for a major manufacturing company. I've spent the past three years
at my company partly as an intern and now a developer replacing antiquated
systems with new ones designed ground up by me and my team. My greatest assets
are my creative problem solving skills and my flexibility. I love my current
job and my workplace, but I believe the best time to look for opportunities is
when you can wait for the right one. I'm looking for an opportunity to bring
my diverse skill set to bear on interesting problems and to continue to make
great software that our customers want to use. If your company can use a
multi-talented engineer that truly cares about making the customer happy then
please reach out to me via email!

------
Ginden
Node.js developer.

Location: Poznań, Poland (UTC+1) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Primary
technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, Linux, Express, Restify, SQL Server,
PostgreSQL Secondary technologies: Python, Docker, Groovy, MySQL, Oracle
Email: michalwadas@gmail.com Resume: upon request Github:
[https://github.com/Ginden](https://github.com/Ginden) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/micha%C5%82-wadas-7957bb8a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/micha%C5%82-wadas-7957bb8a/)

Other activities: TC39 proposal in Stage 2 [https://github.com/Ginden/set-
methods](https://github.com/Ginden/set-methods)

I stopped writing CSS and HTML around 2013, so I'm not able to take job as
fullstack developer. I'm currently looking for long-term fully remote
employment.

I love solving problems and I would like to improve my knowledge of
microservices.

------
Carpetsmoker
Location: New Zealand (Dutch citizenship)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, NZ was intended to be temporary anyway (current
position is remote)

Technologies: Go, Python, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Unix/Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/660921?view=Cv](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/660921?view=Cv)

Email: martin@arp242.net

Worked with many technologies over the last 20 years; the above list is by no
means comprehensive. My main focus in the last three years has been with Go,
which I like and want to continue working with, but I'll consider anything (I
didn't know any Go before I started this job, and being able to work with it
was a perk).

My website ([https://arp242.net/](https://arp242.net/)) lists some hobby stuff
I've done over the years.

I'm mainly looking for an interesting project/application to work on with
positive co-workers with the freedom to make a quality product that solves
real problems.

~~~
Carpetsmoker
Oops, posted private link to CV; can no longer edit now. Public link:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/mtournoij](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/mtournoij)

------
TechIsCool
Site Reliability Engineer (SRE), DevOps Engineer, Systems Engineer

Location: Clinton, WA (Greater Seattle Area)

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, AWS, Docker, Golang, Ruby, Chef, Bash, Ansible, Teamcity,
HasiCorp [Vault, Consul, Terraform, Packer], Prometheus, MariaDB, Galera,
jMeter

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jn5z4lgwtiwffng/David%20Beck%20Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jn5z4lgwtiwffng/David%20Beck%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: techiscool+hn19@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/TechIsCool](https://github.com/TechIsCool) and
[https://github.com/Techcadia](https://github.com/Techcadia)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-
beck-7824a4b7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-beck-7824a4b7/)

Strengths in Linux and Windows automation, tooling and deployments. Seeking a
challenging position supporting complex Infrastructure.

------
tworingsoft
Location: Fairbanks, AK (UTC-9)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: Swift/iOS/Vapor, Ruby/Rails, AWS/Heroku, *nix/Make, Docker/Chef,
Java, C/C++/ObjC, .NET/C#, SQL/SQLite/PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS/JS/React, React
Native, Thrift/Protobuf, Kafka, Redis/Cassandra, Storm/Heron, Websockets/SPDY,
Python/Django, Node/NPM

Résumé/CV:
[https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf](https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf)
and check the blog too at
[https://tworingsoft.com/blog/](https://tworingsoft.com/blog/)

Email: see resume

omputing generalist with special interests in numerics/simulation, mobile,
healthcare and developer tools. I sweat UX/DX details. 7 years in industry
post-grad, the last two of which have been 100% remote, and over 20 years
since writing my first program. Always looking for something new!

------
pacofvf
Senior Data Engineer.

Location: Mexico City

Remote: Yes (preferred, and willing to travel 30% of the time maximum)

Willing to relocate: Yes (Preference for California, Canada & Spain) (Elegible
for TN VISA and Provincial Nomination)

Technologies: Python, SQL, Pandas/Numpy, Django/Flask, Javascript, Node,
Postgis, AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://pacofvf.com/](http://pacofvf.com/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pacofvf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pacofvf/)
(email for full CV)

email: pacofvf[at]gmail.com

education: BS in Computer Science and Electronics Engineering.

I'm a Developer/Architect with over 10 years of experience coding for Fortune
100 companies and startups. I've been on many roles from Full-stack to Back-
end to Data Engineering positions. I have experience managing teams and
working solo. I have worked for many industries like Finance, Marketing,
Logistics, Mobility, etc. I've designed and deployed many ETLs for different
kinds of data.

------
makiz
Location: Jersey City, NJ

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS/SASS, Bootstrap 3/4, Javascript/Jquery Familiar with
Node, Express, React, Ruby, Rails

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/delosreyesmark/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/delosreyesmark/)

Email: makizworks@gmail.com

Passionate about design and development with a background on graphic design
and illustration. A full time web immersive graduate; studied in General
Assembly with more than a year of professional Front end experience.
Interested to explore and to learn more about different Front end technologies
and to have more exposure on Back end development.

Personal Site: [http://www.delosreyesmark.com](http://www.delosreyesmark.com)

Github: [https://github.com/makiz](https://github.com/makiz)

Behance:
[https://www.behance.net/makizworks](https://www.behance.net/makizworks)

------
llamataboot
Seeking Work | 5 year+ backend/fullstack dev (Ruby/Rails)

Location: Midwest US/occasionally Europe

Remote: Only looking for remote work at this time

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, API design, API integration, learning:
Elixir, Elm

resume: [https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1](https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1)

li:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/)

github: [https://www.github.com/estiens](https://www.github.com/estiens)

\--

Social worker turned coder. (Former policy researcher, community organizer,
youth worker.) Proficient with Ruby (Rails/Sinatra), JS/CoffeeScript, API
design, TDD/BDD. Know my way around devops with docker, vagrant, AWS, Heroku,
etc. Looking for opportunities with organizations and companies that are
mission-driven and trying to address a social problem somehow. Have had side
projects on the FE of HN and led year+ long development projects.

------
ar-nelson
Location: Western Massachusetts

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, Node, Typescript, Angular, Vue, Scala, Java,
Ruby/Rails, some Python, some C, Haskell, Standard ML, HOL4, Scheme,
functional languages in general, compilers and static analysis, academic
computer science, Windows administration, Linux shell scripting and
administration, Docker

Interested in _(read a lot about, haven 't used but would pick up quickly and
would love to work with)_: Kotlin, Go, Rust, Elm, Elixir, React, Clojure,
Common Lisp, Idris/Agda/Coq

Resumé: Available on my LinkedIn, [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-r-
nelson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-r-nelson/)

Email: adam at nels.onl

Passionate full-stack web and academic developer with ~10 years of experience
(depending on how you count personal projects). I have a particular interest
in new and unusual programming languages, developer tooling, and ambitious
attempts to reinvent software development.

------
cascada
*

1 point by cascada 36 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who wants to be
hired? (December 2018)

Location: Central America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Elixir; /secondary/ C/C++, Go,
Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

\-------

The most recent project I'm working on for my client:

[https://tappon.co](https://tappon.co) \-- marketplace built on top on
Sharetribe

Thanks && Cheers.

------
tomek_zemla
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pixelbox](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pixelbox)

Email: See LinkedIn

Website: [http://www.pixelbox.com](http://www.pixelbox.com)

I am a creative technologist with a hybrid background in computer science,
design and visual arts. I am looking for a contract or permanent position with
an interesting group of people working on innovative projects.

My skills and interests are in:

generative arts and design, user interfaces, data visualization, information
design, user experience, conceptualization and prototyping

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, WebGL, ThreeJS, Raphael, SVG, D3,
Processing, Canvas API, ActionScript, NodeJS, jQuery, MEAN, Heroku, Java,
Python, C++, PHP, MySQL, MongoDB, Bootstrap, Foundation, HTML, CSS, XML, JSON,
REST, Electron, Flash/Flex/AIR, Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign,
Balsamiq, Axure, iOS, Android, SVN, Git, UNIX/Linux, Windows, Mac OS X

------
bwalshbmw
Location: New Jersey, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, RSpec, HTML, PostgreSQL, CSS, Javascript, and
Vue.js

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=187ospwYZDHuOfxhs01ObQ49O-P...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=187ospwYZDHuOfxhs01ObQ49O-Pw24fGn)

Email: bwalshbmw at gmail dot com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-
walsh-35917682/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-walsh-35917682/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/bwalshbmw](https://github.com/bwalshbmw)

I am a former customer support agent and QA tester turned developer. I learned
to code on the fly due to team needs and grew into a junior full stack role.
I'm looking for a team willing to invest in a growing developer who has proven
to be a quick learner. I may lack formal training, but I more than make up for
it in my eagerness to learn and desire to become a better developer every day.

------
divan

      Location: Barcelona, Spain/Kiev, Ukraine
      Remote: on-site preferred (need a rest from remote)
      Willing to relocate: yes, especially to Canada or Singapore
      Technologies: 5+ years Go, 15+ years various stacks (C/C++(+Qt)/QML/Python/R/Bash/JS/TypeScript)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/divan/
      Web: https://divan.github.io
      Web: https://divan.github.io/talks/
      Github: https://github.com/divan
      Email: ivan.daniluk@gmail.com
    

I'm looking for something truly exciting and inspiring, preferably on the edge
of my understanding – genetic research projects, p2p-based projects, submarine
or satellite software etc. I have strong architecture designing skills, with
inclination into data analysis and data visualizations and would love to find
a projects that can take advantage of it.

------
aaronstrick
* Full stack developer with 4 years of experience.

* Recurse Center

* Looking for a mission driven company.

* Inclusion and diversity important to me.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Sure! And I have experience building a remote team!

Willing to relocate: No.

Website: [https://new.aaronstrick.com](https://new.aaronstrick.com)

Technologies (Polyglot with a functional lean, but I believe that what I'm
building is more important than stack):

    
    
      Elm!, js, react, redux, THREE.js
      Ruby, Elixir, Clojure, Python, Haskell
      Git, AWS, SQL (MySQL the most)
    
    

Note: I also have hobbyist experience with hardware KiCAD, C++, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.aaronstrick.com](https://resume.aaronstrick.com)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/aaron-
strick](https://linkedin.com/in/aaron-strick)

Email: aaronstrick+hn@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/strickinato](https://github.com/strickinato)

------
tplick
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, SQLite, jQuery, AWS (EC2, S3,
Elastic Beanstalk, ElastiCache), Docker, RabbitMQ, Redis, ElasticSearch

Résumé:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/tplick](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/tplick)

Email: tomplick AT gmail.com

I have worked at Philly-area tech startups for nearly five years, doing
primarily back-end development (with Python, Django, and Postgres) but some
front-end work too. I was laid off a few months ago and am looking for a new
position, either remote or local to Philly. In my spare time, I work on
[https://new.amecy.com/](https://new.amecy.com/) , a site for turn-based board
games. My latest project is Checkmate Champ, a chess tactics trainer, located
at [https://www.checkmatechamp.net/](https://www.checkmatechamp.net/) .

------
HIP_HOP
I'm a machine learning engineer with notable successes in improving systems
for document classification and item recommendation. I have experience with
managing small teams, mentoring beginners and explaining complex concepts to
non-engineers.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/romanorac](https://www.linkedin.com/in/romanorac)

[https://github.com/romanorac](https://github.com/romanorac)

    
    
        Location: Slovenia, Europe
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Data Science, Machine Learning
            - (ML stack) numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn, keras, jupyterlab
            - (coding) python, java, go, sql
            - (big data) experience with Spark, MLlib and Elasticsearch
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=17pgQ6StJegjnlOL3rzVQp5ikwtwtRoRJ
        Email: in CV

------
switchbak
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin. I also write some Python and
JS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Website:
[https://www.windhorsesoftware.com](https://www.windhorsesoftware.com)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned senior developer with over 15 years experience working with all
kinds of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very
familiar with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good
developer testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I specialize in
developing large scale web apps (full stack), with a core competency on the
backend side.

This includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, AWS. Spring
and many more.

------
pranavjoneja
Location: East coast, United States

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

I currently work in mobile robotics for mapping and inspection. I have
experience in mechanical design/prototyping and testing in the lab including
vision systems, sensor fusion failure modes, contamination testing etc.

Technologies: Robotics concepts: SLAM, sensor fusion, EKF, etc.

Sensor Hardware: LIDAR, Stereo cameras, IMU, microphone arrays, quadrature
encoders,

Embedded Hardware: NVIDIA Jetson, various 'single board computers', Raspberry
Pi, Arduino, PIC

Lab experience: logic analyzer, soldering, wiring connectors

CNC Machine shop experience: Mill, lathe, water jet, laser cutter, 3D
printing, mold making

Software languages: Python, MATLAB, C/C++, C#, a little JS, assembly

Software applications: SolidWorks, Meshlab, ANSYS, Fluent, Ardupilot

Looking to learn: PCB design especially on Altium, FPGA basics, DFM

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pranav-
joneja/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pranav-joneja/)

Email: altpranavjoneja@gmail.com

------
codytaft
Location: Denver, Colorado Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
JavaScript(Node.js, React.js, Redux, Knex.js, Express.js) HTML, SASS Web:
[https://alumni.turing.io/alumni/cody-
taft](https://alumni.turing.io/alumni/cody-taft) Résumé/CV:
[https://alumni.turing.io/sites/default/files/resumes/cody%20...](https://alumni.turing.io/sites/default/files/resumes/cody%20taft.pdf)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/codytaft/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/codytaft/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/codytaft](https://github.com/codytaft) Email:
cody.taft@gmail.com

------
edbertl
Location: San Francisco Bay Area / Los Angeles

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Java, React, Node.JS, Django, Flask,
MongoDB, SQL, HTML, CSS, Git

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ylWoVFSqbnKG9IyKhaVCiczAFox...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ylWoVFSqbnKG9IyKhaVCiczAFoxgaYOr/view?usp=sharing)

Website: [https://edbertlinardi.com/](https://edbertlinardi.com/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/edbert-
linardi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edbert-linardi)

Github: [https://github.com/edbertlinardi](https://github.com/edbertlinardi)

I am a recent UIUC graduate majoring in Computer Science. I'm very interested
in Front-End / Full-Stack Development. I really enjoy working in a team.

------
lord-bazooka
Location: Ankara, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, CUDA, Java, Firebase (Node)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P_rhKH1gOAa1sbarpvHt3HfsWI...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P_rhKH1gOAa1sbarpvHt3HfsWI68DPuB)

Email: utkuufuk@gmail.com

Blog: [https://utkuufuk.github.io/](https://utkuufuk.github.io/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/utkuufuk](https://github.com/utkuufuk)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/utku-
ufuk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/utku-ufuk/)

YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWWP3PcGhNfyVsPEfpNr74w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWWP3PcGhNfyVsPEfpNr74w)

Hey I'm Utku and I've been developing satellite ground software for the past 5
years.

------
timimsms
Location: Arizona, USA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Bulma, Vue, React, DevOps
(Heroku), modern JS.

Previous experiences with Python, C/C++, Go, Elixir/Phoenix, and Crystal.

Résumé/CV: [https://ti.mims.ms](https://ti.mims.ms)

Email: tim@mims.ms

Technical founder and with 7+ years of experience as a CTO in a small SaaS
startup environment. Vast expertise in designing, building, deploying, and
evolving web-based applications in highly volatile markets. I love mentoring
others and working in team environments but also have developed a strong
portfolio of skills allowing me to lead technical initiatives. University
background with heavy emphasis on research and AI/NLP. Always open to new
challenges and I'm constantly researching new tools, languages, technologies,
and techniques.

Currently seeking new opportunities, please reach out to learn more.

------
patch_collector
Location: Santa Clara, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, Meteor, Nodejs, Mongo, AWS (Lambda, DynamoDB,
S3, etc), HTML, CSS, Less, git, AutoCAD, Revit, Unity 3D

Résumé/CV: Upon Request (currently revamping)

Email: daniel+hn@clayson.io

I'm a mid-level full-stack developer with a background in architectural design
(yes, the building kind) and Virtual Reality. I've spent the past three years
building [https://www.dabblefox.com](https://www.dabblefox.com), a suite of
tools that makes custodial planning, inspections, inventory, and compliance
simple for facility managers. Now I'm looking to join a team where I can bring
what I've learned to a new project, and continue learning new technologies and
skills. I'm also looking for something collaborative, either working on-site
or with a collaborative remote team.

------
johnnyfived

      Location: NYC (New York, NY)
      Remote: Yes (Depends)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript (Node.js, ES6, ES7), TypeScript, Java, C#, Unity, Electron
      Résumé/CV: https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/data/Johnny-Dunn-Resume-Dec-2018.pdf
      Website: https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/
      GitHub: https://github.com/jddunn/
      Email: johnnyddunn@gmail.com
    

Full-stack developer who has successfully launched multiple projects based
around machine learning (especially natural language processing). Currently
looking for full-time / contracting work, open to part-time work. If you're
looking for a NLP engineer, look at my GitHub! Hoping to join a team that's
passionate, communicative, and working towards something great.

~~~
lexasullivan1
Hiya:

I have a role that might be a good fit but in the SF Bay Area. Let me know if
you have some time to chat.

Alexandra

~~~
lexasullivan1
my email is alexandra_sullivan@bio-rad.com - please feel free to message me
directly.

~~~
johnnyfived
Emailed!

------
therealmarv
Location: Cyprus

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack web developer, Vue.js, Nuxt.js, Python, Flask,
Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, React, Angular

Résumé/CV: CV
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OUMWl4eZI-Q0iXoSqCuJz6W5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OUMWl4eZI-Q0iXoSqCuJz6W5y6K311rVu2JQGmD_Apk/edit?usp=sharing)
and portfolio
[https://gist.github.com/therealmarv/0e1bc6664b43d2af749a606c...](https://gist.github.com/therealmarv/0e1bc6664b43d2af749a606c2217a8bf)

Email: marvin at whippedcreamstudios.com

Senior full stack remote web developer with DevOps knowledge and over 8 years
of remote working experience with US and European companies. Available
fulltime immediately or starting in February. German and English speaking.

------
shadowoflight
Location: Albuquerque, NM

Remote: Open to in-house, remote, and hybrid positions

Willing to relocate: Yes

Description: I worked as a web developer professionally for a few years,
worked in stage lighting for a few years after that, and am currently an
engineering technician for a lighting company. I am enrolled in an online CS
program in the hopes of transitioning to a software-related role, preferably
software engineering, devops, or cyber security.

Technologies: JS, CSS, HTML, SQL, C, C++, Swift, Python, more than willing to
learn more

Resumé:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BOMWxnIBO5Nd5CDphlH1YDCD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BOMWxnIBO5Nd5CDphlH1YDCDee1bLNuyWKv-
LxXfrOc)

Email: see resumé

GitHub: [https://github.com/BenKesselring](https://github.com/BenKesselring)

------
spacial
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes (after April)

Technologies:

    
    
            - Sysadmin: Red Hat Certified Architect(120-206-248), *nix systems, X86/PPC Archs, VMware/LPARs virtualizations.
    
            - Devops: Jenkins/CircleCI, ansible/puppet, docker. 
    
            - Programming: (strong) shell, Python, C/C++ (has knowledge) Assembly, HTML/CSS, PHP.
    
            - Security: CSIRT manager, FIH and AIH (from CERT®/CMU),  Checkpoint Gateways, SIEM (splunk) and Blue Team Ops;
    
            - IoT: Raspberry/Arduino, Security in IoT (master thesis).
    
            - Hobbies: Photography, Music and electronics.
    

lkdn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacsonquerubin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacsonquerubin/)
email: jacson @ querub.in

------
daleco
Location: CT/NY Area - Willing to relocate (Preference for San Diego, ca &
Denver, co)

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Sketch, Axure, InVision, Information Architecture, UX Research,
Low/High fidelity prototyping, Design systems, Java, Mobile (Android/iOS), Web
(HTML/JS/Angular/Node), worked on hardware products (Exoskeleton, surgical
robot).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlecoutre/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlecoutre/)

Portfolio: [http://www.ocelad.com](http://www.ocelad.com)

Email: dlecoutre[at]gmail.com

Looking for a UX/Product Designer position. Broad tech experience morphing
complex systems into an intuitive and elegant solution. Over 10 years of
experience in Software (Java, web, mobile) and Cognitive engineering.

~~~
junelay
Hey, do you have any experience with sensor fusion algorithms using
IMU/positioning systems?

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Only within Fla

Technologies: Embedded/firmware/bare iron and *nix/RF/crypto/; Mulithreaded
STM Cortex M4 ARM, Kinetis KE Cortex M0+; IAR IDE; Embedded Linux on Raspberry
Pi / Broadcom BCM2837, gcc, gdb; dsPIC33 MCU, MPLABX; UML; debugging
development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server; power generation
systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power line communications; RS-485;
RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; storage scopes; visual studio; c#; Java w/Android
Studio; GPS. More at resume link; licensed attorney; amateur radio extra class

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/)

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

No contracting please, I'm in a perm position with benefits.

------
pknerd
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yep

Willing to relocate: Not as such

Technologies: PHP/Laravel, Rails, Django, Python, Web scraping and automation
with Beautifulsoup and Selenium. Creating and configuring custom tokens/Stable
coins on Stellar Blockchain. Since I love to blog so recently covered Kafka,
Apache Airflow, Elasticsearch and now Docker and K8s recently.

Résumé/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me) but I'd request
you to go thru my projects section and blog at
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me) to learn more about
me.

Email: kadnan @ gmail

I am a curious individual who happens to be a programmer as well. My curiosity
makes me to learn and try out new things. So even you find something I did not
cover, do contact me anyway.

------
hhsnopek
Location: New Berlin, WI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relate: Yes (Preferably: Seattle, WA or CO)

Technologies: Javascript, React, Node.js, Static Websites, Progress Web Apps
(PWA), Golang, AWS, RESTful APIs

Resume/CV: [https://hhsnopek.com/resume.pdf](https://hhsnopek.com/resume.pdf)

Email: hhsnopek at gmail dot com (also see resume)

Website: [https://hhsnopek.com](https://hhsnopek.com)

Github: [https://github.com/hhsnopek](https://github.com/hhsnopek)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hhsnopek](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hhsnopek)

Experience frontend and lead developer, who's well-vised in the full-stack.

Native English Speaker, Available full-time, interview ready, willing to
relocate (prefer remote), No contracting.

------
k2i
M.S. Computer Science graduate student seeking full-time generalist/backend
software engineering position

    
    
      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: April-October 2019
      Willing to relocate: U.S./Canada
      Technologies: Java, C++, Python -- see my resume for a complete list
      Resume: www.dropbox.com/s/v1nvmtgh5jvz9m9/ZuohaoShe-Resume-Shared.pdf
      Email: zuohao@u.northwestern.edu
    

3 years working in university Computer Science research labs; mainly worked on
distributed database systems. Dabbled in knowledge graph engine and
conversational kiosk.

Next 3 months: Full-Stack Dev bootcamp (50% done, as of Jan-2-2019) --
relevant technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, AWS EC2, MySQL, MongoDB, Golang,
ElasticSearch, Google GCE, and Docker/Kubernetes.

Requires visa sponsorship.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
kiliantics
Location: NYC

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies:

* Primarily python and julia for scientific/numerical programming and data management/visualisation, with some C/C++ for performance work

* Strong with machine learning stack - e.g. pandas, scipy, scikit-learn, MCMC and optimisation, some deep learning with pytorch, some hadoop

* Some SQL - mostly postgresql

* I also have some experience with web programming in python (django, flask) and javascript (esp. d3.js)

* I have a background in computational astrophysics and am looking for work that includes statistical modeling but would ideally like a broader role also involving engineering e.g. data pipelines and distributed computing

Résumé/CV:
[https://kilianbreathnach.github.io/resume/Walsh_Kilian.pdf](https://kilianbreathnach.github.io/resume/Walsh_Kilian.pdf)

email: kiliantics@gmail.com

------
mrodigheri

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node, HTML, CSS
      LinkedIn: http://www.linkedin.com/in/mrodigheri
      GitHub: http://www.github.com/mattrodigheri
      Email: mrodigheri@gmail.com
    

While I am an experienced full stack engineer, I am especially interested in
the front end. Creating interesting and engaging user experiences, building
intuitive, usable applications, and tweaking details until they are just right
is why I do the the work that I do. I recently worked on a team that built a
restaurant review site where I was responsible for the UI and utilized the
latest CSS features with React, Node, and MySQL and deployed with AWS. It was
a lot of fun.

------
warent

      Location: Hawaii
      Remote: Required
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go (Golang), JavaScript (React / Native, Vue), GCP, Postgres, Redis
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NnEx9P6o_pU-iEQBW5iW_5o0-M5uBjfO
      Email: See simple puzzle below
    
      2 = .
      3 = he
      4 = @
      3llo4wyatt2engineer
    

I'm an experienced full stack developer with my strength / expertise being on
the front end. No, I'm not a UX/UI designer, but I do have some UX/UI
sensibilities. I've shipped various apps from start to finish, ranging from
non-profit to helping save the organization $millions annually. Also
comfortable providing helpful, friendly guidance and 1-1s to newer or less
autonomous developers.

------
eezurr
Location: NYC (New York City), USA

Remote: On site or mixed.

Willing to relocate: If we really click. Otherwise, no.

Technologies: 6+ Years of DevOps, Analysis, and Business Logic using: SQL,
C++, PHP, Python, VBA

Resume: Lead (and sole) software developer. The company I work for operates on
my software: inventory (8 digit revenue), logistics, financial analysis,
devops/automation, order processing (importing and exporting), moving data.

I am a passionate creative and analytical thinker without a standard
education. I am motivated by learning and applying it to my work, and have
plenty of experience opening up a book to self educate. I open my mind to
learn from the experiences of other people too.

I desire to think big and grow into a COO position within the next 5-10 years.

email: eezurr at fastmail dot com (please do not email me for web development
positions)

------
drnewman
Location: Albuquerque, NM

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby (Sinatra, Ruby on Rails), JavaScript (Vanilla, Node.js),
Clojure, Java, Perl, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, MS Access, VBA, C#, Datalog,
Bash

Résumé/CV:
[http://delonnewman.name/resume.pdf](http://delonnewman.name/resume.pdf)

Email: contact@delonnewman.name

Website: [http://delonnewman.name](http://delonnewman.name)

Interests: Data-driven systems (Functional/Relational, Case management,
Workflow, Business Process Management, Scheduling), System integration, Web
development, Databases, Application development, Data scraping (websites &
console applications), Linux sysadmin, Linux system programming

Industry Experience: Research, Healthcare, Education, Government, Marketing,
Small Business

------
sthgrau
Location: Rockville, MD, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
unix (Solaris, linux), bash, python, perl, shell, sendmail, source control,
webservers (apache et al), databases, automation Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tNNnTcV3rhDB1S5Qlhf3PII2bH8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tNNnTcV3rhDB1S5Qlhf3PII2bH82UYF8/view?usp=sharing)
Email: sthgrau@gmail.com

I am a creative problem solver with a passion for automation. I have extensive
systems administrator and full stack software engineering experience. I
believe problems are growth opportunities. I am looking for a company that I
can grow with. I prefer to show rather than tell.

------
err4nt
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front-end web development, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, web design,
responsive web design

Résumé/CV: [https://tomhodgins.com/tomhodgins-
resume.pdf](https://tomhodgins.com/tomhodgins-resume.pdf)

Email: tomhodgins@gmail.com

I've been self-employed as a freelancer and contractor since 2011, during
which time I've specialized in responsive web design. I do a lot of work
taking existing websites and retrofitting their layouts to be responsive, as
well as designing and building new responsive layouts from scratch.

I'm comfortable hopping into any codebase, built with any technologies—as long
as it is outputting HTML, CSS and JavaScript in the end I can breathe a little
magic into whatever is put in front of me.

------
zschuessler
Location: Phoenix

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, Laravel Backpack and Nova, WordPress (sage, roots,
experience with most popular plugins and builders), Sysadmin, Vue/React,
scripting network setups, UX, cross-platform mobile games and apps

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: zac@davincidigital.co

I'm posting as a consultant that is part of a team. We're looking for Laravel
and WordPress projects to add to our pipeline and function as consultants. We
are a fully remote team located in the United States, tight-knit and we have a
passion for working on complex design and development challenges.

Experience with HIPAA, high security environments, WCAG, ecommerce at scale,
and happy to brag we have a 100% client happiness rating over the past 15
months. References and demo of work available on request.

------
gremlinsinc
I'm a full stack php/js developer. I've been working with Laravel since about
2013, and Vue for the past 2 years. Before Vue, I worked mostly with jQuery on
the frontend to get data from the backend, and update the dom. I also worked
with angular/ionic quite a bit in the past as well.

Location: Paragonah, Utah

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to Relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: \- Languages: PHP, Javascript, Typescript, CSS, SQL, Python,
Ruby, JSON, YAML. \- Frameworks: Laravel, Rails, Vue, React, Angular,
Adonisjs, Express, Wordpress. \- Other: Vuex, Mobx, MaterialUI, AWS, Vuetify,
Elementui, Bulma, Bootstrap, , wordpress, linux cli, aws.

Resume: [https://patrickcurl.com/resume](https://patrickcurl.com/resume)

Email: patrick@zvive.com

------
andrethegiant
I'm a front-end engineer with 5.5 years of experience. I've spent the last 2+
years developing the front-end for [https://inflect.com](https://inflect.com),
touching Airtable, Algolia, Mapbox, and Stripe APIs along the way. I'm looking
to join a small- to mid-sized team working on an incredible product that
brings undeniable positive value into the world.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Next.js, Node.js, Webpack, Babel,
HTML, CSS, Sass, Git

Previous employers: Apple, Skiplagged, Inflect

Résumé/CV: Available upon request (email me)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jasonbarry](https://github.com/jasonbarry)

Email: j4sb4rry @ me . com (replace 4's with a's)

------
amival
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: TensorFlow, Keras, Node.js, DialogFlow, JUCE, Python,
JavaScript, Objective-C

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/amit-
yadav-23b749174/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amit-yadav-23b749174/)

Email: amit.yadav.iitr@gmail.com

I'm a Software Engineer with total 9 years of professional experience. In last
1.5 years, I've been developing a chatbot for a multi- billion dollar revenue
company. And for last 6 months, I’ve also been working as a Machine Learning
Consultant for a well funded Silicon Valley startup. I have a Bachelor degree
in Electronics & Communications Engineering. Going forward, I am mainly
interested in machine learning, deep learning, NLP.

------
100-xyz
Location: San Francisco, US citizen

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No (except LA, NYC)

Technologies: Node.js, javascript, PHP, mySql, mongoDB, Java, React

CV: Technically strong - alumnus of Indian Institute of Technology

Determined - completed a 5000 mile thru-hike of the Eastern Continental Trail
in 10 months

Creative - has had over 50 exhibitions of his artwork

About 20 years experience - many in China. Also has a few years of teaching
experience. Just relocated to SF from Beijing.

Last position - CTO of a medical company startup in Beijing with a technical
team of 5 (Java, Android, node.js, PHP). Was able to get to profitability from
scratch in a little over a year (thanks also to the CEO for his marketing
efforts).

Also worked for Pratt and Whitney in the jet propulsion section in Florida.

Please send email to leisenming at protonmail dot com for resume and further
details.

~~~
ropra
Hi - We’re a VC-funded startup making a small business messaging app.
Currently in stealth with hundreds of active businesses and thousands of
users. Ultimately, we are driven by our mission to reduce the failure rate of
those people that make our communities unique!

We’re hiring a backend developer with Node.js experience to contract with us.
The project involves working on improving our back-end chat architecture,
working on things like syncing messages with devices that were offline,
managing notifications, and improving stability.

Start date is ASAP, though we will consider anybody who can start in the next
2 weeks with full-time availability. The contract will be for about one month,
but we are open to extensions or conversion to full-time afterward. Remote ok,
but we’re in SF if you happen to be there.

We’re full-stack Javascript across web, Android, iOS, and backend. We use
React, React Native, and GraphQL.

An ideal developer has: -Experience comparable to a senior software engineer
-Deep knowledge of Node.js -Worked on messaging, e.g. chat, pub/sub, push
notifications -GraphQL knowledge

Reach out to rohit@coastapp.com if you are interested and please let us know:
-What your availability is -Why you’re a good fit for this project -What
experience you have with chat/pubsub/messaging

------
wlodzislav
Location: Traveling, Batumi/Georgia Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies: Node.js, D3, PosgreSQL, Esprima, CodeMirror, C++, OpenCV
Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1k8esH4RzLVCoLyD00AeNsI2eJgJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1k8esH4RzLVCoLyD00AeNsI2eJgJ5toUi/view?usp=sharing)
Email: wlodzislav@ya.ru

JS/Node.js wizard, looking for team lead, project manager roles. Specialise in
language-level projects(compilers, optimisers, DLSs, editor plugins), app
infrastructure(caching, logging, metrics, crash reporting) and visualisations.
Like mentoring, building robust documentation, designing APIs, prototyping.

------
hervan

      Location: Rio de Janeiro - Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, CSS, Linux shell scripting, Node, PHP, C#, Ocaml, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, MSSQL, MongoDB
      GitHub: https://github.com/hervan/
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vAtSYT8hVeElBJOY7Jv3O7IkUZpdHULS (PDF)
      Email: hervan@gmail.com
    

Software developer with 10+ years of experience in full-stack development.

Seeking a Front-End Developer role with modern JavaScript technologies.

I'm also willing to work in a position related to Functional Programming, but
since I lack commercial experience with FP stacks, a more introductory
position would be acceptable.

------
skang

      Location: San Francisco, CA.
    
      Remote: Yes, but no preference. 
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in California.
    
      Technologies: JavaScript, Python, HTML, CSS, React, node.js, MongoDB, Express.js, JSX, Bootstrap, Heroku
    
      Résumé/CV: https://zety.com/mycv/sujot_kang
    
      Email: kangsujot@gmail.com
    

Hi, I graduated about a year ago (my background is in UX and HCI), and I have
experience in QA; I am looking to use my background in HCI and UX in web
development. I enjoy creating things and bringing great user experiences for
all. If you are looking for a motivated, ambitious, junior UI/UX
Designer/Developer, please do not hesitate to contact me. Thank you :)

------
safetyscissors
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Type: Small gig, freelance

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Python, Automation.

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-
lagaac-28793678](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-lagaac-28793678)

Email: jason [ at ] safetyscissors [ dot ] co

Github: [https://github.com/jasonlagaac](https://github.com/jasonlagaac)

Ahoy! I am a developer who has had a complete iOS focus for the past 7 years.
I have worked with multiple startups and have developed products used by
thousands of people internationally. Although I have worked on mobile, I am
willing to work on anything that you want to throw at me. If you have an idea
or need an extra set of hands, feel free to reach out to me.

------
keviv
I'm a Full-stack developer having 10.5 years of experience. Currently, working
as an Engineering Manager at a well-funded startup

Location: Bangalore, India.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Frontend: React/Redux, VueJS/Vuex, Angular1, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, Python, Django, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Supervisord, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions, and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp, Git, Composer, NPM, Yarn, Jira, Agile Scrum

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+hnjan19[at]vivekgupta.com

Open to contract work as well.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe UK

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (flexible hours and really great office
are required in such case)

Technologies: I’m specialized in development and management of large complex
web-based projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of
several hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work
with large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other
half of my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social
sciences, biology, and arts.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
jmiseikis
Location: Lithuania (Currently in Munich)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes, within Europe or Canada

Technologies: Robotics, Deep Learning, CNNs, Computer Vision, OpenCV, ROS,
C++, Python, Hands on experience with UR robots, Kuka and Franka Panda,
getting into Data Science, some web development also. Currently finishing PhD
in Robotics.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinasmiseikis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinasmiseikis/)

Email: j.miseikis@gmail.com

Worked on a number of research and commercial products, all with practical
applications. Work experience in Lithuania, UK, Switzerland, Australia and
Austria, so absolutely no problem to work in diverse and dynamic teams.
Education completed:

Reading University, UK

ETH Zurich

University of Oslo

------
AndrewTruongNgo
Location: San Francisco Bay Area / Los Angeles

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React, React Native, Redux, AngularJS,
Node.js, Express, SQL, MongoDB, Redis, Docker, AWS EC2, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uQb-Y0vU-
qFk_gOv6HSTDHn5BHu...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uQb-Y0vU-
qFk_gOv6HSTDHn5BHuUMya0/view?usp=sharing)

Github:
[https://github.com/AndrewTruongNgo](https://github.com/AndrewTruongNgo)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-
ngo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-ngo/)

Email: AndrewTruongNgo@gmail.com

------
jenks
Alden as a Service

\--------

Backend / DevOps

Location: Rhode Island

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: not for the next 4 months

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes Docker, AWS, GKE, Lambda, Node, GeoDjango
Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry, SourcePawn

Latest Open Source Project: [https://thicc.io](https://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

What's unique about me is my outlook on life: My desire to learn to love, and
my love for learning. I try to raise the collective consciousness by
understanding and mastering life holistically one day at a time.

I love you... yes you! :)

------
arnvald
Location: Netherlands

Remote: yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: I'm primarily using Elixir, Ruby, JavaScript, I've learned
plenty of frameworks, and have some limited devops experience; I'm more than
happy to learn something entirely new

Resume/CV: [https://www.gwitek.com/resume](https://www.gwitek.com/resume)

Email: check my resume or profile

Additionally: I've been working as a team leader and later head of
engineering. I prefer a role which will allow me to use my interpersonal
skills and leadership experience. I still code quite a lot. More information
at [https://www.gwitek.com/hire-me](https://www.gwitek.com/hire-me)

------
pedrohidalgo
Location: Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic (UTC-4)

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (ES6+), React, Angular 1 & 2+, Android, Java (8+),
NodeJS, Play Framework, JAX-RS

StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1525835/pedrohidalgo](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1525835/pedrohidalgo)

My Online CV: [http://pedrohidalgo.me/](http://pedrohidalgo.me/)

Medium:
[https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo](https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo)

Email: pedroantoniohidalgo at gmail

Hi, My name is Pedro Hidalgo and I am a Full Stack Software Developer with 9+
years of experience, 2+ of the working as a Freelancer.

Cheers,

------
beatpanda

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Please
      Willing to relocate: For the right project
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Javascript, PHP (multiple frameworks in all four including all the popular ones). PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB (is anyone using this still?) Focus on data visualization and data processing, but I've worked at every level of the stack.
      Résumé/CV: http://matthewgerring.com/resume
      Email: gerring dot matthew at gmail dot com
    

Looking to work on projects in journalism, clean energy, and climate change
prevention or mitigation. I will learn anything I have to to work in those
fields. Extremely motivated self starter.

------
sychoo
Location: Wilkes-Barre, United States Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, Kotlin, JavaScript, Go, SQL, Deep Learning,
Database Management, AngularJS, AWS, GCP, ARKit, CoreML, TensorFlow Resume:
[http://simonchu.org/resume/](http://simonchu.org/resume/) Email:
chengyu.chu@wilkes.edu

Full Stack Developer, Junior, 18 years old, BS in Computer Science Looking for
meaningful internship(s) and Visa Sponsors. I am willing to learn new
technologies and work hard. Not from a big name school but confident that my
abilities will stack up WELL AGAINST people from the top schools. Elon Musk
fan.

------
SuperJC710e
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON | Toronto or REMOTE

=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, (DevOps Engineering),
Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS, working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP &
Javascript, some Network/Firewall Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some
Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
Liquix
Location: Burlington, VT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

* ActionScript

* Assembly x86

* C/C++

* C#/XNA

* Git/Subversion/Mercurial

* GLSL

* HTML/CSS

* Java

* JavaScript

* Python

* SQL Server 2008, 2012, 2016

* Unity

* Unreal

* SteamVR/HTC Vive

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MYbgFmGX-
DWFybgD0NclHixKjYH...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MYbgFmGX-
DWFybgD0NclHixKjYH01eMy/view?usp=sharing)

Email: See resume

Recent college graduate looking to move on from Database Administration to
something more aligned with my interests. I am a quick learner and a fresh
start for you - willing and ready to take on ownership of _that_ system no one
wants to work on. My degree in Game Programming but I am interested in a wide
variety of other areas, most notably graphics, audio, finance, event
organization/management, crypto, privacy, UX/UI, and responsive web design.

------
christopher8827
I'm primarily interested in doing JavaScript work in ReactJS or similar. I
have been a developer since 2016.

Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - preferably to areas around the Bay Area, US

Technologies: ReactJS/Redux/VueJS /Vuex - Full stack JavaScript including
SCSS/HTML & ES6+, Expressjs, Nodejs, MongoDB & Google Firebase / AWS / Heroku.
Also, React Native.

Résumé/CV: Reach out to me

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/clam8](https://linkedin.com/in/clam8)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/christopheragnus](https://github.com/christopheragnus)

Email: Christopher.lam[at]students.mq.edu.au

------
d21d3q
Location: Wrocław, Poland

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C (embedded, avr, stm32), Python, Linux, ansible, aws, some
frontend (vue), planned: go, elixir; electronic prototyping and debugging;
manual workshop skills CV: on request

email: zdzichucb at gmail dot com

github: [https://github.com/d21d3q/](https://github.com/d21d3q/)

I like to work as close to bare metal as possible with deep understanding of
domain. Working with electronics, oscilloscope is pure fun for me. Recently I
am experimenting with web technologies with directions to backend, but I don't
mind touching frontend. I would like to join some team working with (creating)
telemetry system.

------
nkuruvilla

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Data Science, Advanced Regression Modeling, Hypothesis testing, Clustering, CART, Big Data Analytics
      Programming Languages: Python (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn), R (dplyr, shiny, datatable), SQL, C, C++, MapReduce(PySpark)
      Tools & Platforms: Jupyter Notebook, TensorFlow Charting packages (matplotlib, ggplot, plotly, seaborn), MS Excel, Tableau
      Github: https://github.com/nikhilarosekuruvilla
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikhilarosekuruvilla
      Email: nikhilarosekuruvilla@gmail.com

------
pthreadses
Location: Bremen, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sadly no, but it's not difficult to travel regularly to
Berlin and London, or other nearby cities. I work often with companies in the
UK and US.

Technologies: Python, JS (React), Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/jimjkelly](https://stackoverflow.com/story/jimjkelly)

Email: pthread1981 at gmail dot com

Senior Developer. I've been doing mostly data engineering and full stack web
dev for the past couple of years, often at the same places. I'm a big fan of
utilizing DevOps-oriented processes and tools to help streamline dev processes
and delivery quality software on time.

------
roblaszczak
We are a team of three experienced software engineers, specialized mostly in
advanced backend solutions. We can help you with building RPC/REST or Event-
driven applications based on Kafka or any other Pub/Sub. We also have
experience in introducing Continuous Delivery and DevOps culture in teams.

Location: Cracow, Poland, European Union

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Golang, Python, Kafka, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Kubernetes, Docker,
CI/CD

Résumé/CV: [https://threedotslabs.com/](https://threedotslabs.com/)

GitHub: [http://github.com/ThreeDotsLabs](http://github.com/ThreeDotsLabs)

Email: robert@threedotslabs.com

------
marton78
_Scientist turned Software Engineer turned Team Lead, 12 years of experience,
looking to do more development_

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For my dream job maybe

Technologies:

____ Back-End: C++, Boost, Eigen, NodeJS, SQL, Docker, Nginx, Linux server
administration

____ Front-End: ES6, TypeScript, React, Redux, Electron, OpenGL / WebGL /
GLSL, Qt

____ Other: Requirements Engineering, Medical Devices, IEC 62304, Atlassian,
Cucumber / BDD, CI, Data Science, Machine Learning, Signal Processing, MATLAB,
Python / NumPy / Scipy, MQTT, gRPC, Git

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/marton78

Email: See LinkedIn

Interested in (read a lot about, haven't used but would pick up quickly and
would love to work with): Rust, Elm, Reason, Flutter

~~~
datahipster
Would you be interested in working on high-fidelity satellite orbit simulation
software? Our software architecture is primarily C++ and C#, but we're
starting to explore some new technologies for our front-end, i.e., Electron,
WebAssembly, React.

Take a look at our posting in the Who Is Hiring thread!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18808504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18808504)

------
cheek_steven
Location: South Carolina

Remote: Very Yes

Willing to relocate: Highly unlikely

Technologies: CentOS/Redhat, PostgreSQL, HTML5/CSS, some experience in Bash
and PHP, general knowledge in most cloud tech, OSes, and languages

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: cheek.steven@gmail.com

I am a technology generalist self-taught and have risen through the ranks of
support roles with high success. I am looking to narrow my scope and dig in
deeper to a certain set of technologies aimed at Linux administration,
monitoring, AWS in a more DevOps role. My last 13 years working in technology
in varied facets has brought me a wealth of knowledge and troubleshooting
experience and I look forward to utilizing that knowledge even more.

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/) ,
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/18QwC-
ra6p_3Nnjmajn9gLK3w77Z...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/18QwC-
ra6p_3Nnjmajn9gLK3w77Z7Eyux/view)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
scottrbrtsn
Location: Huntsville, Alabama

Remote: YES

Willing to Relocate: Probably not (Family of 4)

Technologies (in order of preference/level of experience): Java, SpringBoot,
REST, Hibernate, JPA, Spring Cloud, Angular 1.5-6, Javascript, Docker,
TypeScript, SQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Python, Lisp, Scheme, PDDL, Assembly for
Intel, MIPS, C, OpenCv, TensorFlow, MxNet, Fast.ai, C#, .NET

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottrbrtsn](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottrbrtsn)

Email: scott [dot] peter [dot] Robertson [at] gmail dotcom

Github: [https://github.com/scottrbrtsn](https://github.com/scottrbrtsn)

------
mrunkel

      Location: Düsseldorf, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not particularly
      Technologies: Everything, lately PHP & Javascript.  But I'm more of a CTO/VP of Dev now.  I can take any coding team and make them better, I can spec out a complete solution for whatever you're thinking of building, I can hire a complete dev team for you, or I can do all of the above.
      Résumé/CV: www.runkel.org/resume
      Email: marc+hn@runkel.org
    

I'm a self-taught technology generalist but my strong suit is certainly taking
business needs and translating them into technology solutions.

------
sr0895
Location:Anywhere in USA Remote:Yes(Not Preferred) Willing to relocate:Yes
Technologies:Java,Python,SQL,C,C++,Matlab/Simulink,Git,Eclipse,HTML,CSS,
JavaScript,Spark,Hadoop, Tableau.

    
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F7G5YVsnQ9x_TdxA5gm0kCFIQPUNbwSj
      Email: souravra@buffalo.edu
    

I am a recent graduate student in Computer Science from University at Buffalo
who is passing out in February 2019 and looking for full time opportunities in
software engineering/development domain.I have a work authorization valid till
2022 but will be needing sponsorship after that.

------
L_226
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Go, Docker, some ES6, AWS, Data Science/ML

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_5F4MVkcET6zgSVCXl7Lh-
bSjXh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_5F4MVkcET6zgSVCXl7Lh-
bSjXhpetKQ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: See CV

Recently relocated to Berlin from Sydney, AU. Data/Software engineer with 6
years experience. Moved into data engineering from web development about 4
years ago. AWS certified solutions architect, use docker regularly. Have
delivered multiple projects to production from inception. Ideally looking for
a social-good company.

------
mperepelko
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Kafka, SQL, PostgreSQL,
Mesos, Marathon, Docker, Spring, Hibernate, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, AngularJS

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FOAIAQJi9iqGlgHp_RT6FWUjIx...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FOAIAQJi9iqGlgHp_RT6FWUjIxiGuli8)

Email: mperepelko@gmail.com

I am a Data and Back-end Software Engineer. Last years I'm mostly working with
cloud technologies and distributed computing in distributed international
teams. Previously was working as a Full-stack Software Engineer. Feel free to
contact me for more details.

------
saosebastiao

        Location: Seattle, WA, US
        Remote: maybe
        Willing to relocate: no
        Technologies: R, Scala, SQL, analytics, machine learning 
        Resume: upon request
        Email: saosebastiao1982@gmail.com
    

This might be a weird offer, but I'll throw it out there anyway. I'm someone
with a background/education in supply chain management, but have 8 years
experience programming in an analytical context using R, SQL, and Scala (Scala
for 4+ years now), as well as a few other technologies (linear, integer, and
constraint programming). I'm currently making a decent living by algotrading
in futures and forex markets, with 90% of my code written in Scala, and some
offline analytics done in SQL and R. I'll stress that this is production code,
earning real life money (for example, here is my results for today[0], and
algorithmic entry/exit signals for 01/02-01/04[1]).

I feel like I am a good programmer when it comes to the core of programming
and problem solving in general, but I'm self conscious about my lack of formal
CS training, as well as inexperience with some of the more rigorous parts of
software engineering as a trade (eg. architecture, testing, development
workflows, collaborative development, release cycles, devops, etc.). And I'd
like to find a position that will help me to develop those capabilities. I
understand that I'm not the typical entry level candidate, but where I lack in
some areas I definitely can make up in others (analytics, machine learning,
business experience, etc.).

If there are any teams in the Seattle area (no relocation for personal
reasons, unfortunately) that are willing to take on and mentor someone like
me, I feel like I could quickly become a valued member of the team. My
expectations on compensation are modest; I'm already earning a living through
trading, and I would fully expect that my salary will reflect the amount of
risk you'd be taking on with me. Resume available upon request.

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/vCB5kP9.png](https://i.imgur.com/vCB5kP9.png)

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/us6bOSv.png](https://i.imgur.com/us6bOSv.png)

~~~
saosebastiao
For some reason the screenshots are degraded on mobile, but work fine on
desktop. Full resolution available on request.

------
rayray1
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, JavaScript, Docker, AWS, HTML5, CSS3,
Bootstrap, Postgresql, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MaV2DtsoNNn9RJHhZhEQ_-
phy0D...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MaV2DtsoNNn9RJHhZhEQ_-
phy0D8MF72/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/rayray1](https://github.com/rayray1)

Email: rrupiah@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/raymond-
rupiah/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raymond-rupiah/)

------
josh_carterPDX
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location/opportunity

Technologies: 15 years in telecom including an early employee at Twilio,
product management, project management, operations (team/process), business
development/partnerships

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshuajcarter/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshuajcarter/)

Email: joshuajohncarter (at) gmail (DOT) com

Notes: For the past year I have been running a Techstars accelerator program
called Patriot Boot Camp. Before that I started a backend-as-a-service
platform called BrightWork which we took through techstars.

------
mhanley00
Location: Washington, DC 🇺🇸

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity, yes

Technologies: React.js, ES6, JavaScript, Node.js, Express, MongoDB, HTML5,
CSS3, MySQL, Sequelize, Mongoose, Tailwind

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/170O9wo42YcGbCtB_N_rSXSQOUiL...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/170O9wo42YcGbCtB_N_rSXSQOUiLeGALB/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [https://madelines.cc/](https://madelines.cc/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/mhanley00](https://github.com/mhanley00)

Email: mehanley2 at gmail

------
sr0895
Location:Anywhere in USA Remote:Yes(Not Preferred) Willing to relocate:Yes
Technologies:Java,Python,SQL,Git,Matlab/Simulink,R,HTML,CSS,
JavaScript,Hadoop,Spark,Tableau.

    
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F7G5YVsnQ9x_TdxA5gm0kCFIQPUNbwSj
      Email: souravra@buffalo.edu
    

I am a computer science graduate from University at Buffalo who has work
authorization till 2022 but will require visa sponsorship after that.I am just
about to graduate in February with a master of science degree and looking to
get into a software engineer/developer role.

------
Ayesh
Location: Everywhere (traveling throughout the year)

Remote: Yes, preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes, but I suppose this will be diffocult because I'd
need a visa to US/EU.

Technologies: Netsec, PHP, JS, RDBMS

Email: ayesh+hn@ayesh.me

Web: [https://ayesh.me](https://ayesh.me) Card: Run `npx ayesh`

I'm a freelance developer working mostly on PHP based systems. I code, review,
talk,research, and architect.

Majority of my current work, and what I'd like to do in the future is in
security and architecture with a focus on performance, clean code, and DX.
This includes scrutinizing code, and designing architectures for new projects,
pentesting, etc.

------
hjdskes
Location: Stockholm, Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, just moved to Stockholm from The Netherlands

Technologies: C, Golang, Java, Python, Haskell, Bash, Linux, embedded

Research: static analysis, abstract interpretation, programming language
theory, program transformations, verification, proof writing

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: hjdskes@gmail.com

I am a recent university graduate with a Master of Science in Computer
Science. My thesis had to do with abstract interpretation of program
transformations. You can find more about this on my website[0].

I strive to write idiomatic code that does its job well. I prefer to keep my
solutions simple, adding complexity only where necessary for performance,
maintainability or other trade-offs. I have solid programming experience in
multiple languages and paradigms, having developed real (open source and/or
university) projects using both. Due to my university education, I learn new
techniques and systems quickly and I have good logic, troubleshooting and
problem solving skills.

Aside from my studies, I have been contributing to GNOME and other open source
software projects. In particular, I have participated in Google's Summer of
Code in the summer of 2017 where my project was to rewrite Piper. I did this
under the mentorship of Peter Hutterer from Red Hat. You can read more about
this project on my website[1].

My website also lists my other projects[2] and my other contributions[3].

[0]:
[https://www.hjdskes.nl/projects/msc/](https://www.hjdskes.nl/projects/msc/)

[1]:
[https://www.hjdskes.nl/contributions/piper/](https://www.hjdskes.nl/contributions/piper/)

[2]: [https://www.hjdskes.nl/projects/](https://www.hjdskes.nl/projects/)

[3]:
[https://www.hjdskes.nl/contributions/](https://www.hjdskes.nl/contributions/)

------
aj_g

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, HTML/CSS, AWS, Node
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zR06NddFyVY1qFcWdbnZe934wuqaXP0RpT-RYIv50Io
      Email: See CV
    

Looking for work specifically in Berlin. Specialize in front end development
(most experience lately is with React), but really enjoy full stack as well.
Organizationally, looking for a small (5-30), flat team where I will have the
opportunity to wear a lot of hats and an entrepreneurial mindset is valued.
Let's get coffee.

------
agon88
Location: Skopje, Macedonia (UTC+1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Might be

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Ruby, Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3, RSpec & Capybara,
REST API, PostgreSQL, Heroku.

Github: [https://github.com/AgonIdrizi](https://github.com/AgonIdrizi)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QjWVjhabP5HR2BS2BRPMQfRG0s...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QjWVjhabP5HR2BS2BRPMQfRG0sVOTjQR)

Email:agonidrizi88@gmail.com

Hi I'm Agon, Ruby on Rails developer with one year experience and willing to
help your startup/company write TDD apps. Currently learning Vue.js ..!

------
corollari
Location: Spain, Barcelona Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in
the world Technologies: Mostly cryptocurrencies (ETH and Bitcoin) Résumé/CV:
[https://albert.sh](https://albert.sh) /
[https://github.com/corollari](https://github.com/corollari) Email:
whoishiring@albert.sh

Currently majoring in three degrees (CS, Maths and Telecommunications). I've
also contributed to a few open source projects, including metamask and the
solidity compiler. Looking for a summer internship.

------
hjweide

      Location: Troy, New York, United States
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: yes, preferably within the United States.
      Résumé/CV: https://hjweide.github.io/public/resume.pdf (personal information redacted, please email).
      Technologies: Python, C++, PyTorch, TensorFlow, Lasagne, NumPy, OpenCV, Theano, Scikit-Learn, Pandas, Annoy
      Email: <my username> @gmail.com
    

I expect to graduate with my Ph.D. in computer science specializing in
computer vision and machine learning in May 2019. Please see hjweide.github.io
for an overview of my work.

------
nevi-me
Young (29), hard-working fast learner. Professional accountant turned software
and data 'engineer'. 5 years' experience in analytics consulting (Deloitte
Analytics).

My work has varied from BI/analytics, software development, data engineering
and recently some ML. I've spent time in technical amounting (IFRS) if
beneficial, academically and otherwise.

Location: Johannesburg, South Africa

Remote: Yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: backend web development (NodeJS),

service integration/microservices (JS, Python, Java/Kotlin, Rust),

Apache Spark, Hive/Impala and friends

SQL and NoSQL (Mongo mostly),

some geospatial experience.

Résumé/CV: Please mail me and I'll send

Email: neville@data-engine.co.za

------
cwhsu
Location: Taipei, Taiwan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Java, Shell Script, MySQL, Docker, HAProxy, RabbitMQ,
Redis, Jenkins, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1T1L1AP2PGbxgm4tMeWE1cYrTm7...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1T1L1AP2PGbxgm4tMeWE1cYrTm77oO7IL)

Email: see resume

I am specialized in backend web development, and have experiences in building
infrastructure on cloud. I enjoy automating tasks and introducing new tools
for better work performance and software quality. I mainly use PHP now, but I
am familiar with Java. I would transfer to Go or Python if necessary.

------
sdsk8
Location: Brazil, SP

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only inside Brazil

Technologies: Devops: Jenkins, ansible, cfengine, puppet, linux, nginx,
openresty, docker, aws. Backend: Python, flask, lua, django

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lsferreira42/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lsferreira42/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/lsferreira42/cv/blob/master/LeandroFerrei...](https://github.com/lsferreira42/cv/blob/master/LeandroFerreira_PT.pdf)
(PDF)

Email: leandrodsferreira at gmail dot com

------
pra123
Location: India(Can relocate to anywhere)

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Kotlin, Java

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pramod-
yadav-85559920/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pramod-yadav-85559920/),
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1866051/pramod-
yadav](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1866051/pramod-yadav)

Email:pramod123yadav@gmail.com

I am working on Android from last 6 years now and started multiple
applications from scratch and scaled them to millions of users.

------
204068

      Location: Kentucky, USA. US Citizen.
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: 
        JavaScript:
          - React
          - Node
          - ES6+
          - Flow
          - TypeScript
          - Webpack
        Python:
          - Django
          - Django Rest Framework
    
      Résumé/CV/Github: Upon Request.
      Email: en@lavabit.com
    

5 Years of experience working on product teams as a Frontend or Fullstack
developer. Last 3 years have been remote. Open to working on product teams or
agencies. Experience working with Ycombinator and TechStars startups.

------
ckochhar91
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Unity, C#, iOS, Android, Game Development, Game Design, NodeJS,
AWS (EC2, S3)

CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aE-
OIhB0OJOk0ugQ3rWudcEshx...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aE-
OIhB0OJOk0ugQ3rWudcEshx_wP9FokGj6l68GAK8)

Email: chaitanya.kochhar@gmail.com

I'm an experienced mobile/game front-end engineer with 3 years of experience.
I am an expert with Unity and C# with a working knowledge of NodeJS, AWS, and
Android/Java. I am located in the Bay Area, but am willing to relocate and
learn new things :)

------
recraft
Location: Whittier, California

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Redis, ES2018, React,
Redux, Mobx{,-State-Tree}, AWS, x86-64 Assembly (up to skylake), I know a fair
amount of C++ (excepting nontrivial templates)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtqkrcs480vjm9n/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtqkrcs480vjm9n/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: josh [at] joshuabell.io

I've been a Rails/frontend dev for the past 5 years, but in the past year or
so have discovered a love for systems programming.

------
Method5440
Location: New Jersey, USA Remote: Open to either Willing to relocate: Not
significantly Technologies: Workload Specialist - automation (AutoSys admin)
and Change Detection (Change Tracker and Tripwire) and Change Management
(Service-Now). Python, Powershell, Bash. MSSQL, Oracle, MongoDB. Unix or
Windows SA Résumé/CV: Upon request (don’t have it on me at the moment) Email:
entangledelectrons at gmail.com

Degree is in physics but career is in IT working for large financial
institutions. Am open to anything and can learn new things quickly.

------
NONEK

      Location: Kyiv, UKRAINE
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: React/Node/React Native
      Résumé/CV: based on your request
      Email: t.masiuk@geniusee.com
    

Hi everybody,

I’m a Sales Representative and represent Ukrainian tech company Geniusee based
in Kyiv, Ukraine, our main stack is React/Node and React Native. DM me if you
have any projects where you need some help. Also, I can send our portfolio
based on your request. Please let me know if you or somebody in your network
might be interested.

BR/Taras

------
codeoverflow
Happy new year to All!

I am looking for software developer positions in Networking and IoT.

Currently pursuing a Masters Degree in Electrical and Computer Engineering
from University at Buffalo, State University of New York (SUNY) with focus on
Networks and Systems. I have experience working on projects in IoT, WLAN, SDN
and Networking in C/C++ and Python. I am also pursuing certifications in CCNA.

Location: Buffalo, New york

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Wireless Networks, Networking, 5G/LTE, OpenFlow, CCNA, C/C++,
Python

Resume: linkedin.com/in/unnatigore, Can send upon request

Email: unnatigore@gmail.com

------
dash488
Location: Los Angeles Remote: No Willing to relocate: Not at this time.
Technologies: DevOps, AWS, Google Cloud, Docker, Kubernetes, DCOS, Mesos,
Jenkins, Ansible, SaltStack. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanpmccabe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanpmccabe/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/SeanLeftBelow/](https://github.com/SeanLeftBelow/)
Email: sean@ulation.com

------
jamesniro

      Location: United States , any employer. 
      Remote:No
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Java, Python, and basic Experience in C++, C,    Javascript and Machine Learning/AI
      Résumé/CV: I am Senior Computer Science student at Arizona Sttate University and I am looking for Summer 2019 internship. 

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesniro/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesniro/)
Email:niroojames at gmail

------
jrudisill

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within the US
      Technologies: Python, SKlearn, Docker, Postgres
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-rudisill-02203314/
      Email: my username at gmail.com
    

Data scientist with 4 years experience building predictive machine learning
models for advertising, recommendation, fraud prevention, and consumer
behavior modeling. I am interested in both data scientist and machine learning
engineer roles.

------
phant0mas
Location: Greece

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: 3+ Years of software engineering, 1+ in back-end, NodeJS,
Express, Python, C, C++, Embedded C, Embedded Crypto Modules, Linux.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/manolis-
ragkousis-74801762](https://www.linkedin.com/in/manolis-ragkousis-74801762)

Email: ragkousism@gmail.com

I am a nice person, likes to work, has a lot of experience in remote work, can
analyze requirements, design systems and bring them to completion. I want to
be challenged and learn new things :).

------
Pingk
Junior data scientist and aspiring computer scientist with a strong background
in Physics, seeking a full-time technical role in Toronto, ON. I'm also into
rollerblading and figure skating.

Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Numpy & Scipy), Embedded C, Wolfram Mathematica.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yZe_WJFvRX13zNl9erzLMNYDQZl...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yZe_WJFvRX13zNl9erzLMNYDQZlK1w9y/view)

Email: iamnickesh [at] gmail [dot] com

------
executesorder66

      Location: South Africa (Johannesburg)
    
      Remote: Preferred
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes (to EU)
    
      Technologies: Very experienced with general Linux usage and tools; 5 years experience with (Java, Javascript,  MySql); 1 year experience with Python; Less than 1 year experience with C++ and Rust (but I am very eager to learn more and work with these languages) 
    
      Résumé/CV: email for CV
    
      Email: st3.soren@gmail.com (don't want to use my personal email in case I dox myself on hn)

------
adilmalik393
Location: Pakistan, Karachi (GMT + 5)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python(Django), JavaScript - Angular, Docker, Kubernates,
Jenkins

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1r_OcRqiyuWSPAeIOfrOlbPbt8iw...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1r_OcRqiyuWSPAeIOfrOlbPbt8iw9r2np/view?usp=sharing)

Email: adilmalik393@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adilmalik393/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adilmalik393/)

------
Aristarhys
Location: Russian Federation, Penza Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Python, Django, DRF, ReactJS, LESS, CSS, HTML, Docker, Vagrant,
has SQL and NoSQL expirience Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aristarhys/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aristarhys/)
Email: artem.bashev@gmail.com Language proficiency: can attend interview, read
docs/papers, communicate with team without any trouble.

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably Canada/Europe/Australia.

Technologies: Java 8, JavaScript, ReactJS, Spring Boot, Web Services, MongoDB,
AWS (S3/DynamoDB), Python

Resume/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogeshpaul@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 10 years work experience, working as full
stack software developer using AWS(S3, DynamoDB), ES6, React-Redux, Java 8,
Multithreading, Spring Boot and Spring cloud.

------
sjroot
Location: New York

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Vue, Electron,
Express, SQL, GraphQL, Swift, Java, Rust, Python, C, C++, AWS, Google Cloud,
Docker, Kubernetes

Email: sam+hn@roth.fyi

Resume:
[https://roth.fyi/resume/december.2018.pdf](https://roth.fyi/resume/december.2018.pdf)

I recently finished my graduate degree in CS and am looking for full time
positions in NYC. I have experience across the stack but I consider my
strength to be in UX / front-end work.

------
shubhankar65
Location: Anywhere

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (nodejs,reactjs,angular,Vuejs) html,CSS(SASS),php.

Resume: [https://shubhankardas.me](https://shubhankardas.me)

Full stack developer, an experience of 2+ years in building products from
scratch. Worked with 3startups.

Email: shubh065@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shubhankardas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shubhankardas/)

Passionate about new technology and looking for a front-end focused full stack
role.

------
malux85
Location: London

Remote: Only remote / Contract work

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (Senior Deep Learning, Time series, Visual CNNs, NLP)
TensorFlow, Keras, Python, Pandas, sklearn, Numpy, Scipy, Kafka, Celery,
Cython, RabbiqMQ, Hadoop/HDFS, Spark, Websockets, Tornado, High performance
multithreading/multiprocessing, Apache Thrift, GRPC, Frontend: AngularJS,
WebGL, High performance shader programming. Bootstrap, Material, HTML5
webapps. Mostly looking for Deep Learning and Data Science work.

Resume: Reach out to me

Email: alainr.richardt@gmail.com

------
chrishiste
Location: France

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Flutter, Node, Lambda, Serverless, NoSQL, Python,
GraphQL, DynamoDB, SQL, Mongo, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2R4Isq3](https://bit.ly/2R4Isq3)

Email: chrishiste[at]gmail.com

\--

Why hire me? I can think about a highly technical problem and solve it with a
product and business mindset. I've spent the two last years reading everything
I can about product management and strategic thinking. I learn fast and never
stop. Let's talk :D

------
af4ro
Location: Irvine, California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, React, Javascript, HTML, CSS, C++, RESTful APIs, full-
stack

Résumé/CV: [https://anshulsinghal.me/](https://anshulsinghal.me/)

Email: 1997anshul[at]gmail[dot]com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/1997anshul/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/1997anshul/)

Github: [https://github.com/af4ro](https://github.com/af4ro)

------
ios-chi
Location: Chicago (visa transfer required).

Remote: Yes, though local is preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes, U.S preferred.

Technologies: iOS (7 years), Ruby on Rails (3-4 years), product/design,
general startup activities (security, hiring, cleaning the office, etc),
Python.

Email: ios.chicago.dev@gmail.com

Resume/CV: Please email :)

General notes: I've been the technical cofounder of 2 startups that have
scaled quite significantly. I prefer to wear a lot of hats and solve problems
in any part of the company - technical, people, product, or executive.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Full stack developer

Location: Edinburgh, UK or remote

Résumé/CV: [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Full stack software developer with 15+ years experience including a PhD in
software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node, Express, TypeScript, AngularJS,
Vue, jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations including page speed improvements
and HTTPS migrations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by introducing test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Successful examples projects entirely developed and sold by myself:

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
tests if your website follows 50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices.
_Rated 4.9 /5 with 15K+ active users along with paying customers._ The
frontend and backend work uses TypeScript, Vue, Firebase, Docker, Node,
Webpack, Netlify and Paddle. I'm also responsible for the website, UI design
and comprehensive best practices guide that goes with the Chrome extension
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
easy to use yet feature packed digital painting app for phones and tablets.
The app features layers, customisable brushes, image filters and more. _Rated
4 /5, over 500K free downloads, over 10K copies sold._ Implemented with Java
and C.

 _See[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for previous projects,
client endorsements and more details._

------
ChrisKingWebDev
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Angular, Typescript, Node, AWS, Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV: [http://www.chriskingwebdev.com/](http://www.chriskingwebdev.com/)

Email: chriskingwebdev@gmail.com

Full stack developer with 11+ years experience. Currently wrapping up a six
month contract with Amazon and looking for exciting new opportunities. Most
interested in React and continuing learning AWS, but I'm open to anything that
seems cool.

------
pbullian
Location: Buenos aires, Argentina

    
    
      Remote: yes 
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies: Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, GNU/Linux, Networking, Docker, NodeJS, Python, Ansible, Packer, Terraform, IDS, Pentesting, Automation in general.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pbullian/
    
      Email:pablo.bullian [a t] gmail.com
    
      Education: Telecommunications Engineer, doing a Master on information security.

------
blaike9
Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Vancouver, BC | Local or remote

Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible, at a future date.

Technologies: Too many things, linux admin, powershell, AWS, GCE, Cassandra,
Jenkins/TC CD pipelines, PSQL, K8s, Rancher, Cisco/PA

Résumé/CV: My linkedin
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/slemaireunbc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/slemaireunbc)
Resume available on request

Email: slemaire2008@gmail.com

------
acallaghan
SEEKING WORK | Full stack Rails developer | York/Leeds, UK or remote

A driven and dedicated senior full stack web developer with 10 years
professional experience. Worked across the UK for companies large and small -
leading teams in sprints, and delivering large SaaS projects to market.

Location: UK - Leeds, York, London

Remote: Yes, within European timezones

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript (Node, React, ES6+), API design,
web performance, Full stack dev

CV & day rate: upon request

Email: hn@andycallaghan.com

------
justatdotin
Location: Darwin, Australia (UTC/GMT +9:30)

Remote: only. I've worked with startups as a fully-remote full-stack web-dev
for over 7 years now.

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: strong: full-stack javascript (various flavours+frameworks)
experienced: python, C, C++, bash, ruby learning: elixir, elm, haskell

Industries: I have prior experience across a variety of problem domains
including financial, health, telecoms and travel

CV: linkedin.com/in/justintnt Email: justin [AT] darwin [DOT] email

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - if housing prices are OK

Technologies: Rails, Python, Tensorflow, Elixir (learning), Semiconductors,
industrial IoT.

Resume: linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy

Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

I'm a 4-time technical product mgr. Started coding due to lack of company
resources (I built my own tools). I picked up Python & Tensorflow while my
company designed its first deep learning processor chip, so I was involved
from an algorithm & silicon architecture standpoint.

------
Teichopsia
Location: Panama city.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably Europe. Even better, Germany.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Python and some other stuff I need to
look up to be able to implement.

Résumé/CV:
[https://teichopsia.gitlab.io/cv/](https://teichopsia.gitlab.io/cv/)

Email: anthomelanous -> Ouroboros a -> hotmail

Self taught web developer with a degree in Psychology. I know a little bit
about a lot of stuff and nothing in particular.

------
badsavage
Location: Hungary

Remote: Yes, we are a team of +3, but none of us are available full-time.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, Clojurescript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zawiasa](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zawiasa)

Our senior: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-henryk-
zawiasa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-henryk-zawiasa/)

Email: bobo.linux[at]gmail[dot]com

------
dtruong19
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes (California)

Technologies: React, Redux, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, NodeJS, PostgreSQL,
Express, Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/19qIWy6D-i3a4L2CS1LCahFePRa2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/19qIWy6D-i3a4L2CS1LCahFePRa22uz-P/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ngocdieptruong11@gmail.com

I am a full stack developer with experience in ReactJS, Redux and NodeJS. I am
based in Seattle.

------
pwujek
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies:

\- System Design: UML, design patterns,database design, UX/UI design,
communication protocols

\- Languages: Java, C/C++, JDBC, J2EE, Servlets, JavaScript, C#, STL, HTML5,
XML, CSS (Less, SCSS)

\- Database: PostgreSQL/PostGIS, MySQL, Oracle, DB2, Sybase, Informix, Mongo

\- Operating Systems: Linux, MS Windows, AIX, Solaris, HPUX

\- Cloud: AWS (Amazon Web Services – S3, EC2, EBS, RDS (PostgreSQL)

\- UI Frameworks: Vue, Angular, GWT, MeteorJS, Bootstrap

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/paulwujek

Email: Paul.Wujek@gmail.com

------
hyprm
Location: Denver,CO USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python, tensorflow, supervised/unsupervised learning, ruby,
rails, full stack, backend, frontend, big data, saas, blockchain, java,
devops, docker, puppet, etl, sql, nosql

Full stack engineer with focus on machine learning. Worked with lots of
startups and ventures for over 10+ years in various industries. Polyglot who
loves startups, building things, and sharing knowledge. 1099 preferred.

Resume: upon request

Email: martyn.garcia+hn@gmail.com

------
OldFatCactus
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Backend Java (Android/Spring), some frontend with Angular,
Ansible, Hashistack, various AWS services/platforms

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: throckmortra@vcu.edu

Mid-level software engineer. I no longer have any interest in Java software
development. I am trying to become a Site-Reliability engineer using side-
projects to gain xp until I can find an org willing to train me. I have some
relevant experience with CI/CD tools and implementation.

------
jacobkranz
Location: Los Angeles (remote preferable)

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Go (5 years professional experience; using for 7), PHP, react,
react native

Resume: [http://jacobkranz.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Jacob-
Kranz...](http://jacobkranz.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Jacob-Kranz-
Resume.pdf)

Email: jacob.kranz@gmail.com

Additionally, willing to work as both 1099 (part-time or full-time) and as w-2

------
LongTermBond007

      Location: USA (NJ)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to UK or EU
      Technologies: Javascript and Angular for frontend, C#, Java, and python for backend. C++ and Swift in my free time
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/o6Zzc1
      Email: djbeadle (at) gmail [dot] com
    

I'm a software developer who is unafraid of a hardware problem and likes
interacting with people and human processes.

------
mbloom1915
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Yes

Currently working in software venture capital but seeking full-time biz dev
and/or partnerships positions in Boston, NYC, and other major cities. High
experience in project management and cleantech/energy VC.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattbloom1/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattbloom1/),
email for resume

Email: mbloom1915@gmail.com

------
skyriser

      Location: Montreal, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS,Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Résumé/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/cv
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
jeanlucas
I'm a Brazilian developer for some years already. I'm looking for projects to
collab (new projects or not), but also up for positions to work with
JavaScript and/or Elixir.

    
    
      Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Linux, building new products, UX/UI
      Résumé/CV: ask me directly
      Email: jeanlucaslima@gmail.com

------
mikkel255
Location: Denver CO

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: full stack services with an emphasis on machine learning.
Tensorflow python Ruby rails docker.

Resume: I have helped many startups deliver working products over 10 years.
Responsibilities spanned entire product lifecycles. Development, deployment
and scaling, optimization, and monitoring. I spent the past year working with
unsupervised learning.

Discount available for crypto startups. Contracting preferred

Email: mikkel@255bits.com

~~~
DaringAries
Have you signed up for EthDenver 2019?

I met a lot of crypto startups there.

------
nwilkens
Site Reliability Engineer

Location: Monroe, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, AWS, Ansible, Python, Golang

Email: nick at mnxsolutions com

Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) - I manage a team of US based SRE's. We are
experienced, and available for hire as a dedicated member of your team.

Some details at [https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-
managemen...](https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-management)

------
kehv1n
Location: Miami, FL (South Florida area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes!In the future.

Technologies: JavaScript, NodeJS, Python, C,C++, most flavors of SQL, Docker,
Apache Airflow, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Angular, and more!

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinds-/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinds-/)

Email: kevin.dasilva1@gmail.com

I enjoy solving complex problems with creative yet pragmatic engineering
solutions.

~~~
potpourri
Also in the Ft.Lauderdale area + went to FAU. Small world!

------
rossdavidh

      Location: Austin, TX, USA
      Remote: Ok
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: python, django, pytorch, numpy, some javascript ok
      Résumé/CV: https://www.rosshartshorn.net/RossHartshornResume.pdf
      Email: rossdavidh@yahoo.com
      Note: I do contract work (~6 month timeframe) ONLY, although I have done repeat gigs for some employers.  Also, I have my own healthcare.

------
renholder
Location[s]:

    
    
         Leinster (Dublin), Republic of Ireland
    
         Östergötland (Linköping/Norrköping), Sverige
    

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (European Union)

Technologies: C#, C++, Python, Managed/Native Debugging

GitHub:
[https://github.com/koddebugging/Samples](https://github.com/koddebugging/Samples)

Résumé/CV: Upon Request (Currently refactoring)

Email: codedebugging[at]outlook[dot]ie

------
osminosm
Location : Algiers

Remote : Yes

Willing to Relocate : Yes

Technologies :

JavaScript ES6, React, React Native, Express, (My|PostGre)SQL(lite), MongoDB.

PHP, Wordpress, Codeigniter, Laravel.

Bootstrap, Materialize, JQuery.

CV : [https://www.linkedin.com/in/osmane-
kalache](https://www.linkedin.com/in/osmane-kalache)

Email : osminosm@gmail.com / Website :
[https://www.osmanonline.com](https://www.osmanonline.com)

------
tradziej
Location: Europe, Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Node.js, React, Ember.js, HTML,
CSS, Git, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term job.

Working remotely as a contractor.

------
Adamantcheese
Location: California Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes, but not to the Bay
Area Technologies: C++, C, Java, In-House Tooling Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0k3yyu4z27h0ck/resume_current.doc...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0k3yyu4z27h0ck/resume_current.docx?dl=0)
Email: See Résumé

------
isthisnagee
Location: California

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes (anywhere in USA or Toronto)

Technologies: javascript, react, java, python

Résumé/CV:
[https://isthisnagee.github.io/resume/resume.pdf](https://isthisnagee.github.io/resume/resume.pdf)

Email: isthisnagee+jobs@gmail.com

Just finished my undergrad in CS at the University of Toronto. I have
experience at Intel and Intuit working on the from end and backend.

------
techs
Polygot Full Stack Engineer and Architect, 11+ yrs. Worked as startup CTO.
Education: BE (EXTC), PGDAC.

Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Nodejs, MongoDB, PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, AngularJS, Android and
AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=11vCRBqEuxdHYNH9STgzg3upGNI...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=11vCRBqEuxdHYNH9STgzg3upGNIwNhTcT)

Email: anil.b.shinde@outlook.com

------
FiddlerClamp
Technical and marketing writer.

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not presently

Technologies: Technical writing, editing, marketing writing. CMS tools, JIRA,
Confluence, SharePoint, ServiceNow, blogging platforms, Microsoft Office.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter/)

Email: jonathanacohen+hn@gmail.com

------
PauloManrique
Location: Sao Paulo / Brazil

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, PHP, TypeScript, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis,
Elasticsearch, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, etc;

Résumé/CV:
[https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZp9Ox7ZR8i0sAdaUt5t...](https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZp9Ox7ZR8i0sAdaUt5tfBcv2T6aVbIXdbW7)

Email: paulo dot manrique at protonmail dot com

------
jgable
Embedded Systems Consultant for Safety-Critical Applications

Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Python, RTOS, Bare-metal, ISO 26262, IEC 62304,
understanding and interfacing with all kinds of hardware and electronics

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeff-
gable/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeff-gable/)

Email: jeff@jeffgable.com

------
zensavona
===== REMOTE ONLY ===== Elixir, JavaScript, Ruby developer (6+ years
experience) =====

Location: Melbourne / Bangkok

Remote: Yes (only interested in remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elixir, Phoenix, Ruby/Rails, Java EE (but I'd rather not), PHP,
Node, TypeScript, React/Redux and Aurelia using modern JS (but I like to write
vanilla JS where it makes sense), Redis, Azure, AWS, Heroku (some time ago),
Linux (CentOS and Ubuntu), Git, and many collaboration, project management and
source control tools. All the usual suspects.

Résumé/CV: [http://zen.id.au/cv.pdf](http://zen.id.au/cv.pdf)

Email: z at zen dot id dot au

=====

Some code samples (for obvious reasons I can only really show open source
stuff):

\- Domainatrex
([https://github.com/Zensavona/domainatrex](https://github.com/Zensavona/domainatrex))
is a TLD parsing library that I wrote in Elixir, it uses the Public Suffix
List to create a bunch of functions with a macro and pattern match on domain
names (getting a TLD from a domain name is not regexable). It's a small and
satisfying piece of code in my opinion. (see:
[https://github.com/Zensavona/domainatrex/blob/master/lib/dom...](https://github.com/Zensavona/domainatrex/blob/master/lib/domainatrex.ex))

\- Domain Scraper ([https://github.com/Zensavona/domain-
scraper](https://github.com/Zensavona/domain-scraper)) is a fairly hacky web
scraper/crawler that looks for expired domain names on big websites to sell to
SEO guys, the testing situation isn't great, although the README explains how
it works and there are some slides from a talk I gave about it.

Website: [https://zen.id.au](https://zen.id.au) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/zensavona](https://twitter.com/zensavona)

I have Australian and Maltese (EU) citizenship, and I'm 100% happy to charge
as a freelancer / contractor. Right now I'm living in Bangkok (GMT+7) but I'm
perfectly to work evenings as needed for the right company.

------
ngenstyle
Location: Maple Ridge, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes/Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, React, Node, Redux, SCSS, HTML/SCSS

Résumé/CV: Reach out to me.

Email: pngen93@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/pngen](https://linkedin.com/in/pngen)

GitHub: [https://github.com/pngen](https://github.com/pngen)

------
r0man
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, PostgreSQL, GraphQL

GitHub: [https://github.com/r0man/](https://github.com/r0man/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/roman-
scherer-488246b6/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/roman-scherer-488246b6/)

Email: roman@burningswell.com

------
sampsonbryce
Location: Chico, California

Remote: No

Relocate: Yes - Trying to move to Stockholm. Need Visa

Technologies: React, React Native, Redux, Vue, PHP, Node.js, Python, C++,
JavaScript, HTML/CSS/SASS, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQL Server, Git, Linux,
GraphQL, Apollo, Prisma

Resume: [https://brycethebuilder.com/](https://brycethebuilder.com/)

Email: sampson.bryce@protonmail.com

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
vunv
Location: Hanoi, Vietnam

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Golang, Nodejs, PHP(Laravel), HTML/CSS, Vuejs, Mysql,
Postgresql, MongoDB, Redis, Elastic stack, Beanstalk, RabbitMq, Kafka, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vu-
nguyen-0502bab6/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vu-nguyen-0502bab6/)

Email: nguyenvanvu028[at]gmail[dot]com

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (within India)

Technologies: Kubernetes, OpenShift, Docker, Blockchain, JavaScript, React,
TICK Stack (InfluxDB), Python, Golang, Supervised Learning, Reinforcement
Learning, OpenAI Gym, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri)

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

~~~
thekhatribharat
I've done a bit of developer relations and product management in my past roles
and I enjoyed it a lot so I plan to do it full time in future roles. And I'm
currently only interested in developer relations / (associate) product
management roles.

------
zargoht
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Role: Sr Qa tester

Technologies: SQL, Jenkins, Jmeter, SoapUI, JIRA, Confluence, Trello, Slack,
Gitlab, Github, Excel, Google Docs/Spreadsheets

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbDBtJR7k)

Email: fedeforci@gmail.com

------
mettamage
Location: Amsterdam

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

* I will learn anything with business goals and user experience in mind, currently I have worked with:

* Java/Spring Boot

* NodeJS/Express

* ReactJS

* C (hacking only such as recreating meltdown or rowhammer)

* Python (automation and scraping)

* R (data analysis)

* Objective-C (made iOS apps 4 years ago)

Resume: Upon request

Email: mettamage at protonmail dot com

I'm willing to learn anything. My only requirement is that it is challenging.
I have industry knowledge in the education space and health space.

------
koldnata
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: User Experience Design, Prototyping, Interface Design,
Interaction Design. HTML, CSS (web prototyping), Swift (iOS apps development,
animations), Sketch, Xcode

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/natacodes/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/natacodes/)

Email: natacodes@gmail.com

------
evex

      Location: Beirut, Lebanon
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python(Django), Ruby(Rails), NodeJS(Express), Javascript(Angular, React, Vue, Ember, JQuery)
      Résumé/CV: http://blog.wordhunt.xyz/experience/
      Github: https://github.com/evexoio
      Email: sammanabdallah@gmail.com

------
ros65536
Location: Porto, Portugal

Remote: Yes, only part-time

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

So far I have some Fullstack experience:

* PHP with Laravel

* Python with Django

* Ruby on Rails

* JS with TS, CSS with Bootstrap, SASS, VueJS and React

* SQL with Postgres, MySQL, SQLite

Other:

* C/C++ (did some Linux kernel work with C)

* Rust (one can hope)

* C# with Xamarin (made an app)

* Java (backend work stuff, http client, app)

* Golang (built HTTP service client)

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/Ross65536](https://github.com/Ross65536)

Email: rk65536 at protonmail dot com

------
tonym9428
I'm a data scientist in the SF Bay Area who is looking for a new opportunity
in the area of analytics and advanced analytics.

    
    
      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Yes (anywhere in the USA)
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
c1sc0
Location: Belgium or Amsterdam Remote: required 2 days per week Willing to
relocate: potentially Resume:
[http://www.macbookjockey.com](http://www.macbookjockey.com) Email:
francis@dierick.co Expertise: native iOS / Mac development Strongly favor
contracting / freelance roles

------
DaringAries
Location: Colorado, US

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Depends on the opportunity

Technologies: elixir, Elm, F#, C#, .NET, javascript, typescript, java, python,
powershell, bash, linux, Docker, concurrency, selenium, etc...

Resume: Email me for a link

Email: jeremybellows+hn[at]gmail.com

I'm looking for a role that provides variety. I enjoy networking, 1-1
conversations, introvert problem solving, and collaborating.

------
armagon
Location: Cardston, Alberta, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

• Unity 3D; game AI, networking, UI

• Unix system administration

• C#, Python, Javascript, C++, SQL, Smalltalk

• Robotics

Résumé/CV:
[http://static.robotclub.ab.ca/pdfs/resumes/ClintonBlackmore_...](http://static.robotclub.ab.ca/pdfs/resumes/ClintonBlackmore_Resume_Jan2019.pdf)

Email: clinton.blackmore+hn@gmail.com

------
syntaxing
Location: USA (East coast preferred)

Remote: No preference

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, MATLAB, CODESYS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.powu3.com/resume.html](https://www.powu3.com/resume.html)

E-mail: derek@powu3.com

Website: www.powu3.com

I am a skilled, results-driven Mechanical Engineer that is trying to advance
my career in machine learning research and robotics.

------
selectiveshift
Location: United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

-Languages: Ruby, Elixir, Perl, Javascript, Python, Java, Kotlin, Scala, lua, C#

-Databases: Postgres, Mysql, Redis, ElasticSearch, DynamoDB

-Cloud: aws

-OS: linux, windows

Resume/CV: Available on request

Email: selectiveshift@gmail.com

Full stack developer with 8+ years experience (5+ years at AWS). Looking for
full-time remote gig within the United States. Willing and able to learn new
languages/technologies.

------
calvernaz1
Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Java, Golang, JavaScript (Node.js, ES6, ES7), VueJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://calvernaz.github.io/cv.pdf](https://calvernaz.github.io/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/calvernaz](https://github.com/calvernaz)

Email: calvernaz[AT]weirdloop.org

------
sanman
Front End / Modern Javascript / React DEV

\-----

Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: if location is interesting

Technologies: Javascript ES6+, React/Redux, Node.js, HTML, CSS, Babel,
Webpack, Mongo, Docker, Static Websites, Progressive Web Apps (PWA), RESTful
APIs

Resume: [https://tinyurl.com/y93x8thv](https://tinyurl.com/y93x8thv)

Email: ^ Find in resume

------
kylek
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Devops, linux, python, configuration management, aws

Resume/CV: LinkedIn [https://goo.gl/3kGS7n](https://goo.gl/3kGS7n) CV
[https://goo.gl/5kYFL5](https://goo.gl/5kYFL5) (Google Docs)

Email: kyle at localkost dot com

~~~
jamie_tala
Hi Kyle,

Your background looks great for a DevOps role here at Tala! I noticed you were
previously in LA working for Vubiquity (did you work with Brandy Nole - she
was in HR), would you consider moving back to LA for the right role? If so,
feel free to shoot me an email - jamie.koblinski@tala.co

Cheers, Jamie

------
BanzaiTokyo

      Location: Russia
      Remote: Yes, preferred, willing to travel
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, SQL/ NoSQL, Tornado, Django, Google Cloud, AWS,  Webservices
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/anton-alekseev-08b86594/
      Email: banzaitokyo gmail.com

------
shove
Location: Raleigh NC Remote: ok Relocate: no Technologies: frontend Resume:
[https://shovemedia.com/portfolio/resume](https://shovemedia.com/portfolio/resume)
Email: jon@shovemedia.com

20+ years experience, principal / director level opportunities only

------
japanified
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, Php, Ruby, Perl, Javascript, C#, AWS, Digital Ocean,
Kubernetes, MySQL, Elasticsearch

Resume: Upon request

G-Mail: mojowings

10+ years development experience. Helped build an email encryption startup
from 0 to 150,000 users. Currently processes ~130 million emails per month.
Handled development and system administration.

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes absolutely

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mathematics

Resume: [https://www.odomojuli.com/about-
me/resume](https://www.odomojuli.com/about-me/resume)

Website: [https://www.odomojuli.com/](https://www.odomojuli.com/)

Email: odomo.juli@gmail.com

------
kareemadel000

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: On-site
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript(Node.js, React.js, Angular.js), MongoDB, Go 
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2EL0INw
      Email: kareem.adel.000@gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/kareemadel

~~~
kareemadel000
The correct resume link Résumé/CV:
[https://goo.gl/5M9ijc](https://goo.gl/5M9ijc) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kareem-
adel-000](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kareem-adel-000)

------
thevoidmain

      Location: Ukraine
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Team Leading, Engineering team keeper, C++, TypeScript, GameDev, Graphics, Hacking, etc
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/timur-losev/
      Email:timur.losev@gmail.com

------
orcdork
Location: London/UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX/UI/Front end/React

Résumé/CV: designfordetails.com

Email: dennis [at] designfordetails [dot] com

Hubrid designer/developer - I've been doing ux/ui work and html/css for over
15 years now (and more recently javascript). Looking for a role somewhere in
between design and dev.

------
Yuvrajv5
I don't want to get hired, but if you are from India and into the IT field, I
can assist you to find a new job.

Here is my LinkedIn URL:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuvrajv5/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuvrajv5/)

------
navidkhn1
Location: Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Anywhere

Technologies: Full Stack, Python, Django

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MX_7IkPelju-
t_ov95dxhwVsjkg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MX_7IkPelju-
t_ov95dxhwVsjkgSVKrq/view?usp=sharing)

Email: n@nvdk.co

------
i_r7al
Location: Seattle, WA Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes, USA Technologies:
Python, C# .NET, Java, SQL, Linux. 2+YOE Résumé/CV:
[http://bit.ly/2R7oF9e](http://bit.ly/2R7oF9e) Email: can be found in the
resume.

------
nk2343

      Location: New York City, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:SAS, Stata, R, SPSS
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ow31Qlx-dS-T7SdKsTvZijJi9SFk5zco/view?usp=sharing
      Email:nk2343@nyu.edu

------
cx0der
A full stack developer with 13.5 years of experience.

Location: Bangalore, looking for opportunities in Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Vue.js, react, python

Résumé/CV: reach out to me

Email: t.shivakumar+hn[at]gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/cx0der](https://github.com/cx0der)

------
nailer
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Austin TX, Boulder CO, Raleigh NC, etc. Not SFBA.

Technologies: 20 years in tech and still active as an engineer - right now
lots of node.js and Linux.

Résumé/CV: [https://mikemaccana.com](https://mikemaccana.com)

Email: mike.maccana@gmail.com

------
arefaslani
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not until next year

Technology: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript(Node, React), HTML/CSS, Docker

Rèsumè/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/arefaslani/](https://linkedin.com/in/arefaslani/)

Email: arefaslani@gmail.com

------
spinach_blue
Location: Sacramento, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL, HTML, CSS, JavaScript Angular, SAP ABAP, BO, Power BI

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/palak-
jalan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/palak-jalan/)

Email: palakn181[at]gmail[dot]com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
subway
Location: Seattle

Remote: Preferably (Have been since 2012)

Willing to relocate: Maybe, but unlikely.

Technologies: Go, Python, Linux internals, AWS, Terraform,
Puppet/Chef/Ansible, SSO, HPC

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2C0gd14](https://bit.ly/2C0gd14)

Email: jrb@expunge.us

------
yeshks
Location: Buffalo, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Golang, C++, AWS, GCP, HTML, Javascript and CSS.

Resume:
[https://yeshks.github.io/data/Yesh_Resume.pdf](https://yeshks.github.io/data/Yesh_Resume.pdf)

Email: yeshkuma@buffalo.edu

------
leni1
Location: Kampala, Uganda

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes (Europe preferred)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Bootstrap 4, JavaScript, Python (Flask, Django)

Email: leni {dot} mutungi {at} gmail.com

Interested in Back-end development and DevOps work but willing to work with
Front-end if the product/work is interesting

------
pknopf
Location: Tampa/Florida

Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++/Go/.NET/Desktop/Web/Linux/CI/DI

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.pknopf.com/](https://resume.pknopf.com/)

Email: pauldotknopf@gmail.com

------
kostja93
Location: Münster, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JS, PHP ... learned C and Java during my
bachelors

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: k.gontscharow+hn@gmail.com

Finished school (B.Sc. in Computer Science) half a year ago. Worked as a PHP
developer and currently as a ruby developer for two years.

------
jaysyko9
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, Python TensorFlow, Scikit-Learn, JavaScript, Hadoop

Description: Full-Stack Engineer of ~3 years looking to transition into a Data
Science or Data Engineering Role.

Résumé/CV: bit.ly/jayresume9

LinkedIn: bit.ly/jlinkedin

GitHub: bit.ly/jaygithub

Email: jay@jaysyko.com

------
Wavum
Location: Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET), Javascript (React, Typescript), GraphQL, Docker
(I'm somewhat a full stack developer tbh)

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: rl00@gmx.at

\---

I'm still young (currently 20 years old) but I'm ready to learn new
technologies (I'm currently trying rust)

------
jimmy2020

      Location: Cairo, Egypt.
    
      Remote: Yes, preferred.
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes.
    
      Technologies: JavaScript (Node, React)
    
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/jalal246
    
      Email: jimmy002020@gmail.com

------
stanmillz
Location: New York

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SQL, Android, React.js

Resume:[http://linkedin.com/in/stanleypenas](http://linkedin.com/in/stanleypenas)

Email:stanley.pena29@gmail.com

------
feluso
Location: Medellin, Colombia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relotcate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Oracle SQL, Angular
2+, Linux, AWS

Resume/CV: [http://mateodelgado.me](http://mateodelgado.me)

Email: mateo.delgado.pat@gmail.com

------
erinb
USER EXPERIENCE (UX) DESIGNER

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Sketch, InVision, Photoshop, InDesign, Google

Analytics, Usertesting

Resume/CV: [http://erinobannon.com/](http://erinobannon.com/)

Email: erinkobannon@gmail.com

------
surgentt
Location: NYC Remote: Ok Willing to relocate: no Technologies: React | Rails |
Node Resume: on request Email: surgentt@gmail.com

\- 4 years programming experience. Just moved from Philly -> back to NYC.

------
aaratn
Location: Ahmedabad - India (UTC +5.30)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, Devops, Ansible, Terraform

Résumé/CV: [https://aarat.com/resume](https://aarat.com/resume)

Email: me@aarat.com

------
pythonpatrol
Python and Visual C++ developer

Location: Monterrey, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: visual studio, c++, python, flask, js, html, boostrap, embedded
systems, pcb design.

Resume/CV: send me an email

Email: bonjouramoi@protonmail.com

------
segmondy
Location: Midwest USA (EST)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Interested only in PostgreSQL DB administration. Will perform
light programming & syadmin functions as well.

Email: segmond@gmail.com

------
joshmanders
Location: Dubuque, Iowa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node, JavaScript, React, React-Native, GraphQL, Webpack,
Emotion, Styled Components, etc.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

------
_robbywashere
Location: Cleveland

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Typescript & Modern Javascript, Node, Ruby On Rails,
full-stack

Résumé: tinyfunc.com/resume

Email: robby.polana+hn@gmail.com

------
rvooda
Location: Anywhere in USA, currently in New York

Willing to relocate: Yeah

Technologies: Mobile, Full Stack, ML novice (iOS MLKit)

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: r.vooda@gmail.com

------
pbedat
Location: Munich

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack Web, Node.js, React, C#, ...

Résumé/CV: pbedat.de

Email: pbedat@gmail.com

------
davidzweig
>> Location: Europe

>> Remote: No

>> Willing to relocate: Yes. I have UK and Australian passports, eligible for
an E3 visa in the US.

>> Technologies: Generalist Engineer

Software engineering: my strongest area. Self-taught with online courses, lots
of practice (pile of shiny thinkpad keyboards) and reading. Embedded systems
(C, Arm Cortex, AVR, FreeRTOS, uCos-II, FFT, 2/4G modems, GPS, e-paper etc.).
Desktop/Android UIs with C++/Qt. Data plumbing, NLP scripts, image processing
etc. with Python. JS/HTML/CSS/Node (but not the latest framework). Linux,
networking, POSIX, filesystems, binary formats. Clever algorithms and
performance tuning. Other languages as required. Didn't get around to any
machine learning yet.

Mechanical engineering: competent. Bachelor's degree. Lightweight structures,
design for injection moulding, CAD, CFD, FEA, control systems, strong maths,
programming machine tools etc.

Electronic engineering: enough to be dangerous. Schematic design and layout
with Altium, DFM, assembling, debugging for typical 2/4 layer microcontroller
boards. Know my way around Shenzhen. Fairly familiar with digital design
concepts but no HDL/FPGA experience. Don't ask me to design an antenna, but I
can implement the reference design from the datasheet just fine.

The projects I worked on this year:

\-- [https://helloenvio.com/tracking/](https://helloenvio.com/tracking/) I
designed the architecture, communications protocol, did the schematic, 50% of
the PCB layout, the firmware, mechanical design, manufactured and tested
prototypes in China. Firmware was ‘bare metal’ C on an STM32F4. I wrote
drivers for the modem, gps, e-paper display, accelerometer, 'fuel gauge' etc.

\-- [https://forum.language-
learners.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=869...](https://forum.language-
learners.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=8699&fbclid=IwAR35xhXcn6wWia5ATxzyqWV-8krn-6NZYOhfUuXCdYMTZJ6I2jrDkkPNb9s)
I did 100% of the conceptual, electrical and mechanical design (innovative
slim light-up button design), firmware and testing on an audio player for
learning languages (my own project). Low-cost BOM. Firmware in C with
FreeRTOS, 10k lines of my code hooking into a large SDK documented in Chinese.

\-- [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lln-language-
learn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lln-language-learning-
wit/hoombieeljmmljlkjmnheibnpciblicm) I did this project with a friend, put it
online last month. A Chrome extension for studying languages with Netflix.
6-7,000 lines of our own JS code, with a good handful of clever tricks. 'Cloud
functions' as the backend.

I'm a nice guy. 32. Ego in check. Speak a handful of languages (including
Russian). Hand me a problem, I'll find and implement a good solution, picking
up new skills as required. Looking for an interesting and worthwhile project
to work on with nice people.

Email: davidzweig@hotmail.com

------
endorphone
Location: Greater Toronto Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not really (but willing to travel)

Technologies: C, (Obj) C++, C#, Swift, Go, Java, Kotlin, iOS, Android, SQL,
most web technologies, Linux, Windows, Machine learning frameworks, image
processing pipelines, etc.

Résumé/CV: Seasoned (e.g. 46 yo) software dev that has built a large number of
successful projects from the ground up on a wide variety of platforms, working
either solo targeting the needs as given, as a technical lead on a team, or in
a collaborative group. Financial dev. Power generation. Web reporting. Full
stack problem solving.

I do my own things but want a fun challenge with good people.

Email: dforbes@yafla.com

~~~
endorphone
This was just a curious post to gauge general response and...wow. Many
remarkably awesome people on HN, and a lot of extraordinary opportunities with
great teams.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

We make sure your site doesn't go down on Black Friday.

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

